# Woking Nuffield Part 60



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home girls










Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

ME FIRST


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

thats cheating


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^

Sorry Oskira 

I dont count really - so you get first post!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Buggers  

Ali-Kerry is right try boots or somewhere  

Kerry-Pmsl a colinder indeed  

Gilly-Im fine thanks honey cause its FRIDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  

Hello hello to everyone else you will have to excuse me as i dont know whether im coming or going from the drugs


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Miss TC       am chuffed to bits to read your good news!!  9 weeks will fly by   

Glad everyones scans went well was thinking about you today!!
Hope your all ok
Bendy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

It's the walking colander here   drunk 4 litres of water today   and just finishing off the last of my litre of milk (bleurgh!!). I'm doing just about all I can to make these follies grow!! Had a few tears of frustration earlier as today should have been EC but hopefully it will be next week sometime. Got home from work to some lovely orange roses from DH ( he even listened about the orange thing!!) and dinner already cooking. Bless him, not that I felt like eating as too full from the liquid consumed today!!!

Now got hot water bottle attached to tummy and waiting for a cup of decaf PG ( more liquid!!!), must pop to loo first  

Sho - will let you know if I am around on Monday but really think I'll have to go into work and show willing!! 

Everyone have good weekends...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Ahhh bless your heart honey its hard when things dont go to plan but your doing all you can honey and e/c will happen   what a sweetheart your d/h is


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emsy glad your scan went well today


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Emma - yes he's a sweetie. Glad your baseline went well and you can move onto stims now, bet DH is glad too as you might stop putting things in the bin/fridge etc!! 

Evening Bendybird


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - sliding off the page!!! 

Morning all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

NVH sneaks in when she's meant to be awol this weekend....sshhhhhhh don't tell anyone  

Gill/Em and Ali - thank you for your texts  

Ali - good luck for monday  

Tracey - great news on finding a match...9 wks and counting  

Sho - great news on getting a date

Kerry - You're ovaries must be so heavy with all that fluid    as emma says ec will happen, they just want
to make sure they get it right this time.     Good news about work too.

Gill - trotters    hope you've un-pikey'd them  

Emma - sorry you're feeling crap on the de-regs but hopefully in time stimms will sort everything out.  Good luck
with your jab today  

As Em said I have 12 follies and a couple of small ones.  Largest 11 & smallest 8mm.  Ann reckons I might have to have another scan 
so may not make friday for ec now    I guess we'll know more by Mon.  Ann reassurred me that a 2 day transfer is just as good as a 3 day otherwise they would'nt do it.  I don't mind really as long as my eggs are big enough for ICSI which is my main concern.  All in all everything going well, starting to feel heavy in the ovary area and drinking is a nightmare    God help me at work next week   

Sorry for the lack of personals but only skim read the posts and now I have to go... i'll try and sneak on later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!!

NVH- that's really good news. those follicles sound good and hopefully they will continue to grow and get nice and fat. How is the lining doing? I know that has been a problem in the past. 

Emma- is that FSH kicking in yet and doing something about your mood 

Hello to everyone else, especially those ladies in the middle of a cycle. Hope you're doing well.

I am just trying to sort my house out before dh returns tomorrow. I have so little space for all my cake stuff nowadays so I am  trying to move things around to create a bit more. Not having much luck though to be honest. 

Catch you later. Hope you're all having good weekends


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Still lurking  

Sho - my lining is 7.4mm, it doesn't sound a lot but its good for me at this stage, I just hope I make it up to 8mm by ec  
Hope you manage to sort out your kitchen...I made a carrot cake and put it in a tin after it had been iced and decorated.  In the morning I lifted the lid and half the icing was removed with it    so I had to re-do the top of the cake all over again    I was so glad I wasn't on de-regs otherwise I reckon I would have definately had a tantrum


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - follies and lining sound good size. What time are you in Monday? You're right my ovaries do feel incredibly heavy, still I will carry on with fluid intake and hot water bottles and hope all is OK on Monday... don't think I'll be going anywhere too far from a loo this weekend   Enjoy your weekend  

Morning Sho - I shift stuff around my house every so often to try and make space but it's only when you come to move that you realise how much crap you have in your house!! Before we moved into the house we are in now, we moved 4 times in a year    that soon cured me of keeping anything I didn't need!! Are you going make DH a lovely meal when he comes home tomorrow?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!

NVH- your lining sounds fine for this stage. that's at least 4 mm in a weeks growth. If it carries on the same it will  be 11mm, which is great. Sounds good to me hun  Must be all those positive vibes we're all sending you 

sorry about your cake   I have been known to make some whopping disasters myself  these things happen.

I might bump into you on Monday then. I'll keep an eye out.

Fingers. Four times in a year  You must have been mental. I'm not a hoarder, I like to chuck things out. I just needed to make more room for all my cake stuff. I have to keep more stock now which means less room in my kitchen so Ihave cleared out a cupboard under the stairs to make room for tins and dry things like flour. I've got a bit more room now. 

I can feel some ironing coming on. Need to get it done before dh turns up with a weeks worth of filthy washing from cyprus


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All

Tash-Get back to your mum   hope she enjoyed the meal last night and the cake   your lining is bang on honey so dont stress by e/c it will be about 14mm i reckon as the trigger shot increases it by a couple of mm too  

Sho-Get that ironing out the way   i hate ironing  

Fingers-thanks honey   what you cooking  

Bendy-Thanks honey, hope your not going to mad on the d/regs  

Well have done my housework off to waitrose in a min to get some bits and bobs d/f is going out tonight so im having a lovely quiet night in


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Blimey you lot are quiet today 

It seems I am the only one without a life!  DP at footy, just waiting for him to get back then off to Morrisons! What an exciting life I lead 

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx

PS - I reckon my new picci of Jack and Alexander is much cuter than the old black and white one of me!! I mean, black and white? WTF is that all about!  If I leave that on people are gonna realise how old I am!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys, hope yr all ok,
Sorry, I don't have time for personals, but just a bit of news from me....

1. DH home from his week in NY YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!                

2. The decision about the new job was taken out of my hand as I didn't get it. I got the letter today. After all the fretting of how I'd turn them down if I got it, lol.       I was really pleased as I think its a good sign and shows that I'm right to believe in fate. I'm hoping it's because I'm going to get a BFP!!

3. I received a letter from my GP today (as I wrote to him to confirm that I will get my 1 funded IVF cycle after their min age criteria of 36) (which I'll be in Nov). He has confirmed I will be entitled to go ahead after my 36th Birthday as have been on waiting list for AGES and he has written to Mr.R to request he puts me forward for this. If this current cycle March/April (the 2nd one that we've paid for) fails, then we will wait till early next year for this funded one. Hopefully we'll have managed to reduce the £10'000 that the 2 private cycles have cost by then!!

Hope yr all having a good weekend.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

How quiet!!!

Angie - sorry to hear about the job but good news about the letter from your doc - NOT that you are going to need that funded cycle.... hope you are enjoying hubby being home.

Tracy - those eyes are a bit spooky!!! Hope you enjoyed Morrisons!! Jack and Alexander are very cute but didn't you suggest this theme and now you're not joining in    

Going to try and get a photo of me as a nipper from my mum tomorrow.. 

Anyway off for an early night while DH watches MOTD, he'd better not wake me when he comes up if he knows what's good for him!! 

Nighty night!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya hun

I did suggest it yes   but suddenly realised how very old my picci was    I might dig some old ones out when I go to mums on Monday of when I was toddling -at least they will be in colour!   

How are you tonight hun?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Tracy,

Got sidetracked from going to bed by DH rabbiting on about the eclipse!! I'm not bad thanks, feeling quite bloated and hormonal, hopefully that's a good sign that these follies are getting big enough for EC and not just wishful thinking!! 

We've got to be similar ages as my baby photos are b/w and toddler photos are colour too!! Have no idea what photos my mum still has so should be interesting!! 

What have you got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I have been following your posts honey and your follies seem to be doing great to me!!  Have you an estimated EC date?  Or did I miss that post??   

I forgot it was an eclipse tonight - has it happened already?    My DP is on the sofa snoring, dribbling and mumbling in his sleep    So very attractive!    I feel really really tired, but I just know that if I tried to sleep I wouldnt be able to.  I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks and tonight is one of my bad nights    which is why I am on so late    

Tomorrow I will be decorating in the morning, then cooking a Sunday lunch for Baz and I in the afternoon, and a lazy evening on the sofa planned!  What about you hun?  You doing anything good?

Love
Tracy
xxxxx

BTW we are similar in age, only you are younger!!  

PS  that thing your DP did with the orange roses?  So lovely, it really brought a tear to my eye xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Miss TC said:


> BTW we are similar in age, only you are younger!!


Pmsl   

Eclipse is happening as we speak!! Not very exciting really but the moon has gone an orangey colour so maybe that's a good sign for us FF's!! 
Hoping that follies will be the right size by Monday and then EC on Wednesday        

Poor you with the anxiety attacks, not nice at all. Do you take anything or do anything to help you through them or do you just have to sit them out?

Tomorrow not got much planned, need to do a bit of housework and might go have a mooch round the local garden centre/farm. Could do with some plants for pots as garden looking a bit dull at moment, having said that don't know if I can be a**ed to plant them!! Will prob pop to my mum and dads later on to see my gorgeous nephew and get my weekly cuddle!! This of course is between all the fluid drinking and weeing!!

Attractive vision I have of Baz now!! Make sure he doesn't leave dribble stains on your sofa!!   

Yes my DH is a sweetie, it's the only reason he has been allowed to watch MOTD uninterrupted tonight!! Am tempted to take one of the roses with me on Monday and wear orange knickers!! I am even sad enough to keep all my IVF paperwork in an orange file!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG I read your reply, so I went to the window to look at the orangey moon and there it was! Sparkling right at me! Oh my I said to myself, I am truly blessed - an orange moon is sparkling straight at me!!!!

Then I realised to my utter shame that it was a streetlight!! Mmmmmmmm Methinks I should have kept my contact lenses in!    

Wow, Wednesday honey!!! I will have everything crossable crossed for you                    

The panic attacks are a real pain - I used to take prozac but I weaned myself off them a couple of years ago and now I just kind of sit them out. Sometimes worse than others, really bad ones I have an inhaler for, but most times I can talk myself down. Sometimes I just have to ring my mum, and the sound of her telling me to "for gods sake Tracy you know it's just a panic attack, pull yourself together" snaps me out of it  Mums! Bless them!!

I think I will start drinking lots of water now in readiness for my tx hun, I think it's best to get your body used to the extra fluid intake? You poor thing, I did laugh though at your colander comment! 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Miss TC said:


> Oh my I said to myself, I am truly blessed - an orange moon is sparkling straight at me!!!!
> 
> Then I realised to my utter shame that it was a streetlight!! Mmmmmmmm Methinks I should have kept my contact lenses in!


      

Glad that you were able to wean off the pills, my mum suffers with anxiety attacks too and they aren't nice. It's great that you can talk yourself through them most of the time, always at the end of a PM if you ever need someone to chat to...

Definitely start the water now. I normally drink 2 litres a day, but with the extra water and milk, I seem to be on the loo all the time. Outside of tx I sleep right through without needing a wee, at the moment I'm up every hour!!

I am closely associating myself with the colander at the moment!! I swear if the needles the clinic supplied this time were any blunter I'd do better injecting with a biro!!  Stomach looks like a world map with all the bruises with all the injection entry sites being the capital cities 

Anyway sweetie, talk to you tomorrow, really must get to my pit before my bladders first wake up call of the night . Night night


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

this is you 








Night Night hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic smiley!!!    

Morning Ladies, its grey and drizzly here so changed my mind about garden centre and instead am going to finish my ironing then get the Sunday papers (love a bit of trash journalism) and then veg out before going to my Mums for lunch


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Kerry!  Are we the only two Woking Girls left in the world?       Maybe the moon eclipsed them all last night?   

Sounds like you have a lovely day planned!  I have been up since crack of dawn, got the second coat of paint done in the kitchen, done 2 loads of washing, and got all veggies prepared for lunch today!  Busy busy    Now I think I might collapse on sofa for a while with the Sunday papers!  

Love, hugs
Tracy
x

Oooh I should have said "are we the only Woking Girl & Honorary Woking Girl "


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think we must be the only 2 Woking girls left!!!  The rest are WoRking girls!!   Sounds like you were a bit energetic this morning!! Bless my mum for inviting us for lunch, saves me doing the preparation and washing up. Don't mind doing it normally but have got into my lazy Sunday now!! DH is painting the bathroom ceiling and is currently in shower painting the bit of ceiling above it. Stan (one of my cats) just jumped from the bath over the top of shower enclosure into the shower on top of DH, surprised you didn't hear the swearing from there!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all  

Hasnt it been quiet on here this weekend!  Kerry and Tracy you two have been the only ones stopping the thread going on to page 2  

Kerry- nice that you dont have to cook today....gives you plenty of time to rest and drink drink drink  and go to the loo    I have been trying to dink lots too and have found im spending soo much time in the loo...think i need a telly in there!

Tracy-  I cant believe you have painted the kitchen already this morning!  I was up at 9 but have only just got the energy to get ready! Can you come do my veggies too 

Yesterday I was out and about at the shops-went to a few towns and while we were driving around i saw sooo many number plates that began with SHO5 and i kept thinking of SHO!  I must of seen about 20 cars with her name on   

Wish the rain would stop as i've just straightned my hair   

Got my baseline scan tomo and im on      Hate it hate it hate it!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

HIya Kerry and Bendy 

*Bendy* - it wasn't all the walls in the kitchen hun, I have to say it was just one of the walls   I wasn't up that early!  Now I would have done your veggies for you, but I just seen your message  Maybe next week!! Good luck for the scan tomorrow honey - that one where you have to have it whilst the witch is here is just awful isnt it?  The only consolation is that the nurses do it all the time honey, they are totally used to it and probably think nothing of it!! Just close your eyes, lay back and think of England 

*Kerry * - hey up midnight mate! I told Baz about thinking the streetlight was the orange moon blessing us, and he just grunted at me and said "soppy mare"    Men!! Hope you are having a lovely lunch at your mums' hun! Wish I had someone around here to do my washing up for me!! Get this - Baz is "ALLERGIC" to washing up liquid!  so he tells me anyway, I reckon it's bull 

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Be back later, just popping to the shops!

B.x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy, what time are you at WN tomorrow for b/line? Why does the rain always turn up when you've straightened your hair? I did mine last night and I now look like a little frizzball!! Nice to see someone else on the board!

Midnight Tracy    -  I think Baz is having you on - tell him you can get non allergenic washing up liquid!! I usually have to do our washing up - John will do it but not how I like it done!! Roll on when we can afford to have our kitchen redone and in pride of place will be a gleaming dishwasher!!!

Everywhere I look I'm seeing orange at moment!! Maybe the orange moon/street light is a good omen!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Tracy and kerry- what were you two going on about last night   

Kerry-Good luck for your scan tomorrow honey lets hope those follies are cooking nicely in your tum    have a nice lunch at your mums   can i come  

Bendy-Good luck for your scan too honey   what shops have you been too  

Tracy-Wow well done on the painting i know you said it was only one wall but painting is painting   sorry to hear you suffer with panic attacks, have you tried acupuncture, that may help  

Well just been out and got the fruit and veggies in and had a lovely sunbed   off to have some carrots and houmous me thinks and some fruit   how exciting ...not


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - are you saying we're mad? Who was it checking things in bins whilst d/regging     At least we were amusing ourselves as nobody else was around!! Thanks for good wishes for tomorrow, bloated, grumbly feeling going on so hope that mean good things. You could come to lunch at my mums if you like, mind you, there'll be my mum one side grumbling about brother and SIL and brother and SIL the other side grumbling about mum and dad!!    I'm taking ear plugs!! Maybe I'll just ome round yours for carrots and houmous!! !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   i will give your mums a miss...get me a doggy back though if you like  


Tash-Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Karen-Good luck for your scan too  

Ali-Good luck tomorrow   

Anyone else having scans tomorrow good luck    

Right im off to read the papers with my carrots and houmous


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies!

It has been quiet hasn't it! 

Bendy- I was in all of those cars you saw. I'm loaded and have loads of personal number plates   Good luck with the scan. If you're on it means you have d/regged so that's a good thing. I hope they are getting paid a lot to do that job. I wouldn't want to do it 

emma- houmous is blah  Can't bear that or guacamole. I'm starving, but waiting for dh to get back for his roast beef and yorkshire. treacle sponge for afters. His plane has been delayed because of the weather so we're looking at 7 pm arrival.  You feeling better on the stimms?

TC- you and fingers sounded a bit bored last night 

Hi to everyone else. I went to a Wedding fayre this morning to get an idea of what to do next weekend. Ther was only one other caek person there, and she wasn't even there, just a cake on a table and some leaflets. Very bad I thought. So I've got some good ideas of what not to do next weekend. 

Forgot to say, it looks like I'll be doing the business on my own soon. My partner is pregnant as you know, but I jokingly said do you want 6 months off statutory leave, and she seriously said yes!!! I was shocked to be honest, we make cakes at home, we don't work on an oil rig! Anyway, I don't think she should expect me not to work just because she isn't. I can't take 6 months off for nothing, so I will be telling her that I intend to keep on through her maternity leave and taking over all her roles. I doubt she'll want to come back, but I shall say if she wants to, just to let me know. Oh well.........


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow...how many of us r at Woking tomorrow...i am happy to meet at Sands for a coffee, I may have my mum with me but she knows all about you lot   
Had a nightmare this morning.....was injecting my Cetrotide and it all started poring out the side of the needle, when i looked the plastic on the bottom of the needle was split, there was still a bit left and luckily i had a spare needle. I rang the emergency mobile and they said as long as I got some of the medication it should be ok.........obviously i am now worrying. Hope it doesn't all go to pot   
Just been to asda and got lots of undies in the sale and then to Next and got the top i had seen and more undies.
Tash...hope you had a good time at your mums
Good luck with all the scans happening tomorrow....
XXXXX


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma.....i LOOOVVEEEE carrots and humous
Bendy...good luck with your Baseline tomorrw
Tracy....how the painting coming on...seen any orange streetlights lately...sorry i mean moons   
Fingers....enjoy your lazy Sunday
xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How quiet  

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies with scans tom tons of luck    enjoy your latte's if you meet up   


Fingers & Tracy- what were you 2 like uh??  a tad bored me thinks  

Em's- are you a little happier hun??   I have been thinking of you  

Hi Bendy   have you done your veggies now??

Ali- that sounds a bit of a mare with your dud syringe   glad you bought some new grundies, Im sure your faded old bridgets had seen better days  

Sho- how do you feel about doing all the work yourself??  I guess it means more dosh for you though which can only be a good thing, it sounds like you will clean up at the wedding fayre  

I have bloods and the nasty old chlamydia test first thing tom   Im sick of getting my bits out  

Going to snuggle up with my book now, I love the rain when Im in the warm,  and then roast dinner for us later!!  I was gutted it was pi**ing down, we were supposed to be going out on our bikes today  

Slater


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm in for my scan at 2.40---will anyone be there then- could i be seen     

Emma i popped into Guildford, had to buy my lovely nephew a birthday pressy and one for my sister too as we are going to see them Friday for the weekend as its there birthdays!  

Ali I'm sure that wont affect anything!

Gill - no veggies I'm afraid, we are going to have a sloppy dinner and have something frozen!  We were going to be going on our bikes today too but its too wet here too.

Sho I wouldn't like to have the job either but i think it must be nice to know they are helping us all to have babies!    Are you able to do her cake duties?? When you have ur  baby will you still bake and decorate when you can?

Cant wait to start stims....dregs have really got me this time- last tx's have been  walks in the park on a glorious summers day compared to this time!  Actually it has been flippin horrendous for side effects!  Anyways it will be worth it in the end!

Who's meeting up tomorrow??

Love Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Probably because you were d/r longer this time that your feeling poo  not long there you will be stimming honey good luck tomorrow 

Sho-Mmmm yum treacle pud, i hope your going to be







after 

Gill-Dont lie i know you love getting your bits out in public  

Ali-Ahh poor you, that is so bad that the syringe had split that drug isnt cheap either is it  i have noticed too that the needles seem to be blunter this time around and they bloody hurt


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, just wondered if you mind me joining you. I did join you all a while a go but had not been on for a while. 
I am just waiting to have consultation next week to discuss FET after our first attempt failed a two weeks ago. Feeling kinda down lately and not really in the mood for chatting with people that do not really understand and that just want to ask lots of questions. 
Did anyone take up on the councelling at Woking? Did it help? Beginning to wonder if I should start getting some councelling as I am not sure that I am really dealing with this too well...
If anyone can give me any advise on FET that would be great..!
Just liike to say thanks as well, reading through these posts always seems to put a smile back on my face
Trudi


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome to the thread Trudi    Which consultant are you seeing? I see you are doing FET- did you have your fresh cycle with Woking?

I swear someone up in the sky is testing how far they can push me untill i actually snap and go mental- well i have had a few flip outs recently actually!!  We just got in from popping to blockbuster and some divvy has pushed the BT phone book through the letter box  and its falling off now   Both sides of the letter box is hanging off - just tried to ring them and customer services open tomo at 7.30!  Im going to get them to bloody pay for a new one- naughty !


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi guys  

This is the first time I've been able to get on all weekend.  Dp's family were all down for dinner today... all this entertaining was quite exhausting... I'm knackered now!

PMSL at you and the street lamp Tracy    

Sho - would love to meet up tomorrow but I don't think I'll be able to get out of work for long enough unfortunately  .  I'm there for scans on Mon and Fri next week and I have the whole day off if you happen to be at Woking then or if you free anytime in my 2ww....

Surprised your friend feels the need to take 6 whole months off when as you say you work from home - good for you taking it on yourself.  You've worked so hard to get things going I don't blame you not wanting to sit back for 6 months.  Are there any bits she normally does that you can't cover?  Hope you had a lovely day with your dh x

Thanks Emma and everyone else for your good wishes for tomorrow.  Off to tidy up the ladygarden now - told my mum that expression and she laughed her head off! 

Kerry - really good luck for this week     And bless your DH for the orange roses.  Bet he's not too happy with QPR at the moment.  I went to Ipswich and it was pants  

Bendy - I'm in at 1.30 so I'll probably just miss you

Welcome Trudi.  Not surprised your feeling down after everything you've been through.  Hopefully Woking can help you with some answers.  Haven't tried the councelling service myself but It's probably worth a try and you'll get loads of support on here from people who understand so stick around 

Hi to Ali, Gill, Angie and everyone else x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi bendybird.. Thanks for welcoming me....I am with Mr Curtis at Woking.  We had our fresh IVF in Feb which failed before test day. Due to go back next week to discuss the FET, which I am really nervous about. Keep feeling like I am loosing hope, but am so desperate to be a mummy.

Can anyone advise roughly how much the FET costs?

Good luck to evryone who is scanning or testing soon.

T


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello 

just wanted to wish you all luck this week - ali kerry nvh karen emma ... ermm theres loads of you cycling at the mo .. we almost need a mini list of you all   somone .. mini list ... someone!!

i think Ktx we need an update of who's where (i just won't look at my name   )

hi trudi sorry you're feeling down  ... i hope you start to feel better soon.. no i've never gone for the councelling and wondered the same too.. my next go is a fet so i'm not too sure how long the whole thing takes... 6 weeks 8 weeks? what drugs? injections? pills?  

any ideas ? bendy? sorry to hear that peops are pushing your patience!   keep cool  

hi karen howz it going? are you stimming too? 

sho 6 months   she taking the micheal surely!! 

hey ladies noticed that some of you are complaining about the needles being blunt -  well on my 2nd tx it was the same - I swear the needles were not going in very easily - had to really really shove it in ... i though maybe cause i'd put on a bit of weight ...

well find out about my JOB tomorrow not looking forward to it - they're telling us at work - so that's not nice   but fingers crossed


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Think my Fet took about 5-6 weeks

Trudi it cost us around £1000 for the FET so not too bad!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You're all right - we were bored last night!! Tracy had me in stitches with her comments about street lights etc though!! Really cheered me up no end!!

Good luck to all the other ladies at WN for scans tomorrow, with all of us going I can't believe that nobody is there at the same time as me!! Enjoy your coffee!!

Hi trudi - welcome to the board. Sorry I don't know about the counselling as we decided against it, got to be worth a try though. Good luck with your follow up...


Alisha - I swear they have a dodgy batch of needles. My first cycle I didn't even notice the needles going in (apart from the fact I was looking at them!!) this cycle it's been like playing darts with my stomach. Maybe I could join Kates darts team!! 

Karen - Dh is very unhappy with QPR at moment, maybe I shoudl buy him roses instead!!

Sho - poor you with your partner taking the time off, you must be a bit miffed by it. I'd offer to help out but Fanny Craddock I'm not!!

Bendy - give BT the full length of your tongue!! 

Evening other lovely ladies


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Did Kerry and I really waffle on that badly?     And there was me thinking we were having an intelligent conversation with just a hint of humour    

HELLO EVERYONE!!!

Love
T
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like it's you and me again Tracy, what can we talk about this evening? Is that orange light still outside your window??   I don't think we waffled at all - just ignore them, they are jealous that we can have a conversation that late at night and still be wonderful the next day too  

Had a lovely lunch round my mum and dads, as expected got earache from parents and brother and SIL!! Good news is that brother and SIL have found a house and had their offered accepted so with a bit of luck they'll be moving fairly quickly to Chessington and they will all stop bending my ear about each other!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls...can a 3rd woking girl join in PLEASE


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

OK...i am getting confused, I know Tash is there at 3 tomorrow and karen is 1.30, I am 1.10...remind me kerry, bendy and Sho what time u guys are there??
Just tucking in to my second full fat decaff latte....yummy
Just watched Lost....i wish it was on longer and didn't have so many breaks
Tracy....seen any lights tonight  
Hi Kerry...how ya feeling, bet those follies are cooking nicely


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - I'm there at 10.10. I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable in the lower regions so       hopefully means juicy follies tomorrow. I am getting really fed up with waiting now!! Looks like Tracy has gone off looking for orange lights tonight!! Oops maybe i should rephrase that!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh those sound like good signs    so if all is ok does that mean u are in for EC on Wed. Good luck
Tracy will    
I am hoping i have a few more this time and that the cyst she saw hasn't got any bigger.    Have been listening to my cd and using the hottie so fingerscrossed...no pun intended   
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

That's the plan for EC on Weds and ET on Fri, please, please, please!!!!

How many did you have last time? What meds are you on again? Hope the cyst has b***ered off, I don't mind you taking my name in vain!!   Fingerscrossed and everything else for you, hope this tx is a success for you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Cheers Hun.....am on 6 bottles of menopur and then cetrotide every morning.....so expensive.
I only had 6 decent sized follies last time and they only got 4 eggs......   
Well my hot water bottle is calling and i need another wee.......   for u tomorrow
Sweet dreams xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Same to you honey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning

Aw can't believe I missed the midnight madness last night      I am so sad I was watching Lewis!      Kerry - I wasn't out orange light hunting         

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxd


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

all the girls having scans good luck    

Trudi-Welcome to the thread hope you will be able to keep up they cant arf chat on here you know   i havent had counselling but was offered it by mr r after i lost my babies in august   i didnt go for it though as i tried it years ago and it wasnt for me...but im sure there very good  Bendy is right fet is around £925 plus your drugs so about a £1000 in total   good luck  

Bendy-Dont worry honey you will start to feel normal again once you start stimming  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning  

I watched Lewis too Tracey so I'm sad as well  

Firstly good luck to all the other girls going for scans today   

Alisha - I'm fine thanks.  Should start stimming today if everything goes as planned   Are you feeling any better hun? 

Kerry - whereabouts in Chessington are they moving?  I'm just on the border of West Ewell at the moment but our new house (hopefully) is in Chesssington.

 Emma and Ali


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good Luck everyone going for scans today. Love and         to everyone!!! 

Talk to you all later


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls    and what a lovely   day it is today. 
Thankfully no broken needles this morning.
Hiya Emma...thanks for the good luck text
Morning Karen and Tracy....is Lewis good??
Well better go and do some work.....may see karen and Sho later
Good luck tash, fingers and Bendy with your scans
xxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Good luck to everyone having scans today. 

Ali- I'm there at 12 just for a blood test. Sorry, I can't meet anyone now. I don't think anyone really committed so I made other arrangements for this afternoon. Sorry mate. I'm sure we'll catch up another time though. Good luck with your scan though   What a pain in the **** with that cetrotide  It was a while ago now, but  I noticed at Hammersmith that the needles seemed to be gettting blunter an blunter. It gets quite sore towards the end as well when your skin starts to get sensitive with all the hormone.

Gill-  Hope the old tests go ok. I have to say I'm not bothered about getting my bits out now   I feel strange when doctors don't ask me to get undressed from the waiste down now  As for the business, I have been thinking about it, and the more I do, the more I think its a bit much to ask me to take 6 months off for nothing. I'm not on maternity leave so why would I deprive me and mine of money just because she "can't" work. So I am going to take it on myself. I'll leave the door open for her but I doubt she'll want to come back. She already has a little one and always puts her before the business. I would too but I mean in this way: Lets say we desperately need a meeting about something, I want to arrange it for Friday morning because I have an appointment or something in the afternoon, she'll tell me she can't make it because she has to take ****** swimming  like she can't go swimming anyother time. The childs timetable of weekly events is set in stone and the business comes second to that. I don't know, I hpe that I will take my child out, but if something comes up, why not swap it for another day, I don't see what's wrong with that. Anyway, I can do it my bloody self so up hers  Sorry for the rant 

Bendy- you won't be seen by me hun  I'll be long gone by the time you get there. I'm sure our paths will cross at some stage. I will take on her duties. I do most of the admin anyway, she does the icing which is time consuming but not difficult. I can so it myself and I will make sure I get lots of practice before she sacks it 

Emma- I'll have you know I exercise most days  treacle sponge was a lovely treat. I've got a really nice recipe for it and its dead easy to do. You do it in the food processor so it takes about 5 mins to do, then you just steam it and get on with the rest of your meal. Couple of hours ater you've got a lovely moist pud. Yummmmmm!!!  Weight is coming off, I just haven't bothered to weigh myself this week. no point when I've got my period I can put on half a stone with it then it comes off. I don't think I've lost mor than a pound or two this week, so I'm hoping that when the schluff has stopped I will have lost 2 stone  

Hi Trudi  Sorry about your BFN. Hopefully the next one will be your time 

Karen- shame you can't take time off, but I'm sure we will be able to catch up at some point in the near future.

Alisha- Good luck with your job hun. I hope it goes ok.

fingers- feeling uncomfortable is a good sign. Menas things are swelling up nicely in there. Hopefully you'll have lovely good quality eggs ready to be fertilised 

I've got a busy day on today. Got stuff sort out on the phone with Reading council about my council tax for the flat we have now sold. Got loads of work for the Wedding fayre to sort out. Stuff to buy for the Wedding fayre, cheques to pay in, blood to be taken, food shopping and all sorts. So I won't be on much this afternoon. I've got to leave here about 11.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh thats a shame Sho ....maybe next time, hope all goes well   
Dont work to hard


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone  

Good luck to everyone going to WN today     Is anyone actually there at the same time  

Haven't had chance to read back so forgive me if i've missed anything vital  

Well I am feeling eggy if you know what I mean....I can't seem to hold my wee anymore    I hope its a good sign and that
I am still on target for Friday but I doubt it   My clothes are getting tight and I feel & look like a pot belly'd pig


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- I know  Nevermind I' sure we can arrange something sometime. I suppose I should be gald I'm busy.

NVH- Sounds really good hun. Are you in for a scan today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-How was your mums birthday..was the cake ok  

Morning to Karen,Sho and Ali good luck ladies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yep i'm in at 3pm today for 2nd progress scan.  Whats your blood test for  

Em - mums birthday was great thanks...she got drunk    we went out for thai on Saturday and before to a cocktail bar for drinks. I was having strop cause it was smokey in there    and I was afraid that it might ruin my eggs    They stayed for 2 drinks and then we left but still paranoid.  I went outside and was doing some heavy breathing to try and get some fresh air inside me  
How you feeling now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im ok thanks honey not too bad although the needles seem blunt this time   and they bloody hurt and make me bleed  
Glad your mum enjoyed her b/day   i would of been the same honey about the smoke


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I agree about the needles, even the buserilin ones seem to hurt now    god help us with the heparin/clexane.
Oh by the way, Ann told me that she definately checked out the clexane/heparin thing and they definately tell people to inject on the day of ET.  If I have to go for a 2 day transfer I will do it the night before I think, and then 2 nights before if its a 3 day, unless I am really bleeding ofcourse then I guess i'll have to leave it until ET.  Nothing is every easy is it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think i will go with what Mr S says   hopefully if i get the 3 d/t i will do it the night after e/c   as you say see if you bleed honey then decide from there..   the bruises are going to be horrivble from the clexane/heparin i wonder how Luc is coping with them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wll i've taken charge of my cycle so far so I guess this won't make any difference    I might pm luc and find out what she did and what the bruises are like.  I am not bruising this time funny enough but I did last time    isn't it strange how your body reacts differently each time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc had fet so i suppose it doesnt matter when she started hers   i think it must be the needles tash i will try an old one tonight me thinks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- my blood test is just oestradiol. For some reason they didn't do it when they did my FSH and LH  I can have it done at my GP's but it would take 3 days to come back and I want it in by the time I go to see Mr R on Wednesday. I rang Frimley today about my lupus etc, they refused to tell me the result. She said,  "we don't tell patients". Bloody cheek   they think its because we the public are too stupid to interpret the info!  Outrageous!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - Oh I see.  What do you mean you're gonna try an old one    Oh by the way, I got my Nk cells results through the post and it says 1. something, can't remember now    think it was 1.45  

Sho - Can't believe your appointment is on Weds - blimey!  I think its outrageous about not giving us the results   I mean its our bloody bodies after all    That reminds me, must ring my gp to see if my lupus is back.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Good luck scan chicks and blood givers    

Tash- feeling eggy   are you walking like a chicken?? glad your Mum got sloshed bless her  

Sho- enjoy your busy old day, I dont blame you for wanting to go solo, to be honest you sound like the driving force in most things in your life, so you go girl, Im sure you have a great venture going that will fit in perfectly with a family!   

Em's- nice to chat this morning, you early bird     bet your knackered being at work sooo early!

BTW everyone Ali's grundies she is wearing today only coat her a fiver   bet they are missing the crotch and part of the cup of the bra for that price  if you know what I mean  

I have had my bloods and nasty chalmydia (sp) done, the nurse said I have had the most relaxed cervix she has ever had the pleasure of working with, to which i replied "cor your easily pleased"   Im so glad thats out the way, I can tuck my lady bits away for another day   I was going to go to town, but its a wonderful day for washing so I nipped back to hang is out and was lured to FF


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I have some needles left from my 1st fresh cycle   blimey the nkcells are higher than mine they were 1.14  

Gill-pmsl poor old Ali crutchless nik naks eh     glad your tests went as well as can be expected did you have a swab like a lollipop


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - it could be 1.14 actually, will have to check when I get home now  

Gill - you being   to ali and her under garments    Bet you've never had that compliment about your cervix before, you sure she just didn't mean you had a big fanny    Hmmm not many people would pick washing over going into town you domestic godess you  

Sho - I forgot to say, good on you for going on your own, you'll make more money and you can do things just how you like it, so sod your partner thats what I say


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash you seem to be more   on stimmers than d/r


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off now 

Off to experience a litle prick  Catch you later. If I pass anyone I know in the corridor do say hello. I'm looking a bit rough today. Combat pants and a black top on 

Ta ta x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Woking is going to be very busy today.  Good luck to all having scans today - can't wait to read your updates later.  

Hi Emma, you'll be pleased to know that I didn't pull a pensioner in Bournemouth.    

Not much to report from me but looking forward to injecting myself with a blunt needle on Friday  

Bye Sho - hope the little prick isn't too painful  
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Little prick eh   have fun  

Beanie-Glad you left those poor oap's alone    are you nervous about friday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - enjoy your prick, make sure you get a nurse that knows what she's doing  

Em - My head is all over the place at the moment  

Beannie - glad you had a lovely time away...the needles in the beginning are fine, its towards the end when they feel blunt
and it hurts...maybe its our skin turning to leather


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh forgot to say, many congratulations on finding a match Miss TC.  You must be so delighted - really hope that this is the one!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Bloody hell i forgot there are only a couple of nurse's good at taking bloods   i have to have my blood taken at every scan E2(oestrodol) sp


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Tash, now you say that about the needles being fine to start with, I found the same on my last cycle and just assumed that I wasn't doing them right toward the end.  I even ended up with a big lump from one of them which really hurt!  As I'm hoping to have an FET this time at least I don't have so many injections  

Emma, I am getting excited about starting again but to be honest I feel like I'm just going through the motions in order to start a fresh cycle.  As you know my body doesn't like stimms so we thought we should give an FET a go even though we don't expect it to work.  I am trying to be positive as I know it helps and as they say, you have to be in it to win it so there is still a slim chance (which is more than naturally). I must keep positive  

How are you feeling on stimms?  When is your next update scan?  (sorry if you have already said)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys sorry I have been absent for a few days - Yipppeee my mum and step dad have now gone home so back to peace and quiet and back to normal rather than having to run round after them all the time!.

Right I am going to go back and catch up on the gossip and will be back in a bit

Ktx

PS Kerry hope all is going well at todays scan, not sure what else is going on as havent caught up yet so good luck if anyone else has scans today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no em, you'd better make sure you ask for caroline if she's available  

Beannie - maybe its our skin then.  FET works for so many people so there is a lot to feel   about.  As you say its better than a natural cycle so you've definately got the right attitude about it  

Hello kate - glad you've got your house to yourselves again....its hard work isn't it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Im ok on stimms but they havent kicked in yet...i have been very very tired on the d/rs and still am now   but waking up in the morning no probs which is so unlike me   i thought exactly the same as you about fet honey there is more of a chance it working than ttc naturally  

Kate-Glad to hear you have your home back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - i am really tired lately, more so than on de-regs, I had to have an afternoon kip on saturday.  Feeling quite tired now actually.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh honey, lets hope its because your follies are working extra hard..  bet that lining of yours is nice and thick today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh forgot to say that my lupus anticoag was normal, so that means my blood is ok so I guess it won't harm taking the clexane on the night before or even the day of ET.   

I really do hope my lining is ok, bet its only gone up a stupid amount though...never could quite make the 8mm on a fresh


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Beanie & Kt   Kt I love getting my home back, I even feel like that when dh goes to work
 only kidding bless his cottons!

Girls I thought the needles were ropey last time, they stung like hell, I assumed I was a bit slack giing them and it was me!!   maybe they got a cheap batch from ebay  

Sorry your all tired & sleepy   Tash I reckon your lining will be fine this time    

May I pick your lovely little brains, dh instructed me to buy him some loose fitting boxers this morning  , he doesnt wear mega tight ones anyway  , but he has spoken so I shall! he is taking a multi vit daily anyway, he will start to take co-enzyme Q10, selenium & zinc and he will start having accupuncture when I start d/r! have we missed anything??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-So what is ana then   is that blood  

Gill-Think you and Neil have it all covered honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - the ana is anti nuclear antibodies which is why my nk cells is probably high too.

Gill - apart from drinking smoothies, i think you've got it all covered chicken.  Oh actually what about omega 3 and 1000mh of vit c.  Vit c is v important for swimmers.  I THINK that you need the vit c to absorb the zinc but don't quote me on that, tell him to take it anyway.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash the vit c absorbs iron not zinc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you sure em, as they always put the two together and i'm sure i read it in zita's book    maybe it does both or maybe I am being stupid


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all (just!) I've missed loads over the weekend!

Sho I didn't know your partner was pregnant, I must have missed a post somewhere. I'm glad you are going to carry on without her, you have a business to build!  We'll catch up over coffee this week sometime.

Well I have some painting to get on with    hope everyone has a fab day, good luck to all those at Woking today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - painting again    what a nightmare! I can't be bothered for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Not sure if its both   could be   i know the nurse's told me to take vit c at the same time as iron to make it absorb  

Im off to see my boss in Crawley soon   he is seeing all the sales people in my team to make sure there sales data base is up to date...mine isnt   as i have been on at him since Oct to show me how to do a couple of things   so wish me luck...oh and my appts are not on target either   hopefully he will over look that seeing as im top of the counry at the moment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - you being a naughty girl and not keeping your database up to date...you're gonna get your arsed slapped     Well done you on being top of the country miss goody two shoes  

Right off for some lunch....speak to you later...safe journey em!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OK - been for scan, they have grown a bit more, got 1 at 20mm and 1 at 18mm, couple at 16, couple at 14 and 5 at 10+.  They are keeping me stimming until Wednesday when I'll have ANOTHER scan with EC on Friday     

DH took this week as holiday but has to go back on Monday so he'll miss ET   His work are a bunch of so and so's and he has to give a months notice to take holiday, think I might be encouraging a sickie on Monday!!  

Saw the new doc today ( well he passed me in corridor!!) He's quite young and not bad looking!! 

Will catch up with posts and chat with ya later!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fingers thats good news hun     was he a real sort, come on tell all  

Thanks Tash & Em's  I am off to H&B now to stock up, Emma hope you dont get into trouble, Tash enjoy your lunch, I just finished off the smoked salmon from the weekend yumeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Elly- painting  poor you, how's the ebay stuff shifting?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it has taken me ages to catch up so hear goes:

Kerry sorry the scan today still wasnt quite good enough but a 20mm in there sounds good it sounds like they are keeping you going til Friday to get as many as possible so you can get some frosties. Definate Sicky for John on Monday I think,   and dont forget a slow roast is so much nicer than a flash fry! - can you PM me your address as I found my CD at the weekend so I will post it to you to borrow for ET and your 2WW. Miss Colinder indeed!!!









Tash glad to hear you had a great time at your mums what did you have at the thai resturant as Thai is my favourite 









Angie hope you had a naughty but nice weekend with hubby back









Miss TC congratulations on your match hunny and dont worry about the 9 weeks that will fly by,







but looking at street lights instead of the moon  

Sho good luck with the bloods today, dont blaim you for carrying on your business, its really nice of you to leave it open for her to come back to when she is ready but be careful you dont want to do all the work and have a really successful business and then have her walk back in and take half the profit when she feels like it !

Elly hope you are having as much fun with decorating as I have had recently not !







dont work too hard though 

Karen hope your baseline does well today

Bendy hope you kicked **** about the phone book people tell us how you got on







Hope your baseline also goes well today.

Alisha hope you get the job today









Angie sorry about the job but as you say I am a strong believer in fate and I am sure it has happened for a reason, great news on the funding too but I am sure you wont need it









Hello to Emma too, how you doing chicken feel better now you are stimming?

He to everyone else, Mr W, Beanie, Karen, Ali, Myra, Caro, Piglet, Hatster, Jules, Gill, Monkey, Luc, oskira - who else have I missed?

Will update the list and be back in a bit

ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok it has taken me awhile to update this so please check I have everyone in the right place:

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS go apt 6th March

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start March
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Minow March
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR due on 22nd March

DownRegging









Hatster Started DR 28th February

Stimming









Fingersarecrossed 3rd Progress 28th Feb
NVH EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC due 14/3
Jules77 EC due 14/3
Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

 2WW PUPO !! 









 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - I know you must be fed up with all these scans hun, but really its all looking good.  And if I remember rightly they increased yoru buserilin so its bound to take a little more time, but you are sure getting there....shame about dh not being off next week, what a nightmare company you and he work for    I think a definately sicky is on the cards  

Gill - don't shop to much and hope you bought your washing in cause its mean to rain later  

kate - Thai is one of my favs too albeit the carbs but hey, you have to let you hair down sometime.  I've been to Thailand twice and just lived for the food    I had squid to start, then pad thai, prawns and chicken, with chilli ofcourse....and i know i know i'm not meant to have prawns but i couldn't resist and its protein, and i didnt have the squits so its all good.  

Hello pots if you're lurking, hope you're starting to smile


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ktx - I love what you have done with the list, I think you need to keep looking after it   The decorating is horrible, and I hate every second, but it has to be done. I wish I could do it without making such a mess!

Fingers, those follies look good. sorry DH is going to miss ET, can he just pop out from work for a bit, tell them he has a doctors appointment?

Gill - I've sold 2 books on Amazon and have 6 items with bids on ebay so far, so not bad. It's not going to make us rich but it will give me some space in the office!

Nvh - did you have a nice lunch? I'm off now to get myself something, not sure what though. I'm cooking for one for 2 days as MrW is in Germany today and tomorrow, so I'm wondering what yummies to treat myself to!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

right im at Crawley and the database is down   so boss has buggered off to get something to eat as i have a packed lunch and get to come on here   

Kate-like the list   hope your enjoying life now your mum's buggered off back to Spain  

Wildcat-Get a nice take away tonight  

Kerry-  trust you to be eyeing up the new cons   ohhh honey perhaps having e/c on friday is a blessing in disguise as it means you get a 3 d/t  

Tash-Good luck for this arvo honey just in case im not on  

Gill-Are you doing roast tonight then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - I find it really difficult to feed myself when dh is away, hope you manage to have more success than me.  I had mackerel and salad, not very exciting at all but its good for me and they didn't have nothing else in the canteen.  Although I did have a very yummy de-caf latte for pud  

Right, am off to wash my womenly bits ready for dildo cam at 3pm...I hate these scans, starting to feel nervous already  

Em - Gosh you do get around    did you do something to the database cause you knew you was going to get in trouble    enjoy your lunch  

Have a lovely afternoon


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Elly - I got a bit smilie mad today - you can tell mums gone    its your list to take back whenever you want it though mrs just give me a shout when you are ready

Tash mmm, pad thai yummy, however reading my week by week pregnancy book says you can have prawns as long as they are cooked, not that I have had any as yet.


Tash good luck for dildo cam!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it is quiet here today!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon

Kate - bet it's lovely to get your house back to yourself  

Kerry - glad everythings going in the rightdirection.  That's a shame about your hubby having to miss ET  

TAsh - good luck for your scan  

Ali - good to see you earlier    Will let you update everyone when you next get on but glad the scan went well.

I'm just back from Woking.  Was getting in a right panic because the traffic was terrible and I was 5/10 minutes late but I phoned to let them know and they were fine.  Sue and Lindsey the girl who did my scan were both lovely. Had a couple of small cysts apparently but saw Sue afterwards and she said she had checked with the senior nurses and they weren't a problem so start on 150 of mepour tomorrow.    £470 poorer now though  

Hope you are all okay


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

well I am now skint and all I bought was stuff for dh, boxers, vits, vits and more vits, oh and nuts! I did buy myself some rather funky bath stuff though  

Tash- I hope you freshened up your under-carraige nicely   good luck hun   

karen- great news you are starting stimms tonight  , hope the silly cysts bugger off  

Ali- I have been thinking of you, ta for the text update, I wont burst your bubble and tell though  

Em's- yep its roast tonight for us with all the trimmings, what you cooking good looking??

Elly- thats not bad hun, better to get a few quid than chuck it away  

Im really looking forward to that spooky programm with Matthew Kelly later "something blood  ", It looks very good!!

Pots- come out come out wherever you are


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad scan went well Karen.

Sorry you are now skint Gill, hope you enjoy your soak in the bath

That program in cold Blood 2 if it is as good as the first one it should be pretty good tonight


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kate- Its one of 5 that he has filmed by all accounts, thats what they said on This Morning, this morning


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow they leave a lot of time between them then as the last one was on last year some time....


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Karen, really glad to hear that you scan went well (stay away cysts) today and that you can start stimms tonight.  Hope the injection goes okay.  

Hi Kate, hope you had a nice time with your mum.  Are you still decorating?

Wildcat, hope the painting is going okay.  Have you got much to do?

Am looking forward to all the updates later. It's very quiet on here.  I can almost keep up!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Very sad news from me I'm afraid as MIL passed away on Friday morning. DH is doing ok - I guess it will take a while for it to sink in completely. DH is so sorry that she never had a chance to see our babies but I am sure she will be sending us one soon.

Just popping on really to let you know - hope all you ladies are getting on ok, whatever stage of treatment you are at, and special good luck for those with ec and et this week


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Monkeylove - so sorry to hear your sad news.  I hope dh is bearing up  

Thanks Gill, Kate and Beanie    Quick question - are cysts normally caused by not drinking enough water?

Not long until you get going again Beanie    Are you feeling quite positive about this cycle?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Monkey Im so sorry, please give dh a big hug from me , look after each other!!

Karen- No I had one last cycle and Ive never had problems prior, I believe the odd one is just one of those things hun, lots of women have then without ever knowing I was told, are you stressing matey?? KT had a humungus one I believe and look she's well and truely "Keith Cheggers"


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie....

Monkeylove, so sorry hun to hear of yours and dhs news, that is so sad for you both, pass on my condolences to dh for me, hugs to you both

Hi everyone else, will catch up with you all later, just wanted to post to Monkey

Love Myra xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey really sorry to hear about your MIL, sending you and your hubby our best wishes and I hope everything is all ok.

Take Care of yourselves

Karen, I have cysts all the time dont worry about them its only when they are stagnant and dont disperse you have a problem, I had a large one that filled my whole right ovary which nearly stopped my treatment but I got my BFP and when I went for 6wk scan I had three large cysts on my left ovary but when I went for my 12 week scan I had no cysts. - so dont worry about them at all


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh monkeylove, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Look after each other at this difficult time  .  I know it's no consolation now but at least she didn't suffer for too long and she's now at peace. 

Karen, as Gill said I don't think there is anything that you could have done to prevent the cysts but I'm sure they won't cause you any problems  .  I'm getting excited about getting going again although we are trying not to build up our hopes too much (easier said than done though eh!).  To be honest, I'm just so scared that my frosties won't survive the thaw - I'm only got 3 so it's a bit tight.  Am going to keep my fingers tightly crossed  

I was also wondering is it still okay to be having massages?  I'm a case study for one of my friends who is doing a massage course and I'd like to carry on with it if I can (I'm really enjoying them and they're free!).


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkeylove - sorry to hear your news hun, I hope your DH is OK. Send him our love.

Beanie - not much on this phase! I hate painting...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-So sorry for your loss   give d/h a big   from us

Karen-Dont worry about the cysts honey   well done on getting going with the stimming


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks guys for the reassurances - can't wait to join the other stimmers and their blunt needles/pain!!!

   for your frosties Beanie


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Monkey love sorry to hear your sad news   

Base line went well can start stimming tomorrow...going to be on 3 amps then 2 amps- alternate each day - so im pleased the nurse checked this as when i asked Mr Riddle about this he said he wouldnt up my amps even tho i had empty follies on ec- so she called him and he said to up it to 3 amps


I was there till 3 tash did you see me?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - really sorry to hear your sad devasting news...hope your dh is holding up ok under the circumstances and i'm sure your mil will be sending you a special package soon.  Look after each other and I hope you know we are all thinking about you and dh at this very sad time.

Karen - well done on moving to stimming  

Bendy - well done to you too    No i didn't see you cause I don't know what you look like    did you see me...i was talking to everyone, sue, anne, chris and catherine   did ya did ya...I saw someone looking at me and wonderered if they're from here...was it you    

Ali - well done on your scan hun, won't say a word as I'm sure you want to fill everyone in.  I reckon if you're on target for Monday we should definately request rooms next to each other  

Emma - sorry I missed your call, was at a friends call and didn't hear my phone and then I thought it would be a bit rude to call back.  I should ring beth and change my acu session eh  

Kate - thanks for the info on the prawns

Gill - you make me laugh with your sayings    enjoy your roastie 

Beannie - I only had 2 frosties and both of them survived so I reckon you'll be fine...I also had massages on de-regs.  I think its just if you're stimming you can't have them.

Hello myra

Well good news from me...I have 19 follies and my lining is 7.8mm which is brill for me    I thought that they might have been concerned with my 19 follies but they were quite happy about it.  They are all about the same size which is good, the largest one being 15mm and average 13mm, so looks like I will definatley be in for ec on Monday.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What were you wearing  i was in grey top, jeans and trainers looking a right mess!!

19 follies- thats just great!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I was wearing black trousers and a black and white jacket, red hand bag.  What time was your scan cause maybe you was the person that went in right after me.  When you came out of the scan and sat on the chairs I was sitting there on my own....long dark curly hair and small, thats me...oh and capuccino coloured skin


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i did see you, i was opposite you sat on my own next to the magazines!  you had tiny feet    not sure why i noticed that!!

Nice to meet you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yeh, you was checkin me out, thought you fancied me     can't believe you was there at the same time and we never said hello    or did you know it was me and was pretending not to be you  
My feet are a size 2    did you see my fat belly


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

checkin you out   

No didnt see your  fat belly, you had ur arms crossed when i looked at you    Didnt know it was u or id have said hello!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Likewise....I knew what time everyone else was there except you...bloody typical    You won't be there again til Monday now eh    Oh wish i'd had checked you out properly now....everytime I looked your way you was staring back so I looked away    I reckon we should all attach a small red ribbon somewhere so we know when one of us is there  
I could've told everyone you really do exist


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

beanie35 said:


> looking forward to injecting myself with a blunt needle on Friday


   Very funny Beanie.

I'm sure I was told that the oestrogen/FSH makes your skin very sensitive as it accumulates and thats what makes the jabs so sore towards the end. But I remember Wildcat (I think) finding out that the guage on newer needles was bigger than it had been which made it even worse than normal.  Glad you're looking forward to it anyway Beanie! 

NVH- the little prick wasn't too bad at all actually  I got a nurse with a facial accessory to do it/ Do't know what she' like with you, but she did a very good job on me  Good prick action. Found out my lupus and everything is normal too. I bet you were just fighting a bug or something when they took yours the first time. Someone said your white blood count can go up with just a headache. I'm sure these things vary as the dy gos on really. Glad both of us are lupus free. Although it gives you answers to the IF thing, I understand that is can cause real health problems later in life. Told you before my brothers ex has it. Great news on your follies as well hun  That's a really good number and it looks likt your lining is doing better than previously. You've still got a week to get it up a bit more as well.  Capucino coloured skin!!! I'd say more like treacle   

Wildcat- don't worry about it. I think I mentioned it last week sometime. She is 6 weeks now I believe. Or 6 and a bit.  Easy for some eh!!

Fingers- at least those follicles are going in the right direction honey. I telling you slow growth is better than fast anyway. Stay positive, I know it must be getting you down, but you are so close  did we ever find out if the new doc is from Hammersmith or not?

Em- do you lot not normally take the bloods every time then  Have I asked you that before? At H, I had a blood test everytime I went in  Not good with my veins!

KT- thanks for moving me up on the list. Never thought I'd ever get there its taken so long!! How many people are going to be on the 2WW together  Its going to well busy when its test time. Brace yourself for all that updating 

Karen-  congrats on starting stimming hun!!

Gill- I saw Cold Blood the other night, it was absolutely excellent!! A real goody. I'm really looking forwrd to this one tonight I hope it is as good Matthew Kelly is excellent in it. I don't think you need to have seen the earlier one, but I'm sure it will be repeated this week anyway.

Monkey- so sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope your dh is ok soon  take care

Bendy- Well done on stimming as well 

not much extra to report from me. Seeing mr R on Wdnesday so hopefully have all the bloods back to discuss with him what treatment he wants to dole out. Obviously no probs with the lap, no bloods issues or anything, so I'll be interested to see what he suggests


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im  terrible -  I stare far too much but i just cant help it   

Not in tilll monday now- yea we should wear something so we can recognise ff'er's!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - facial accessory    I reckon that was rachel...was she very loud    i'll give you treacle coloured skin....how very dare you tar lady    As you say it will be interesting to see what MrR says...according to MrS and even the letter I received from MrC about the ANA, even tho its not proved it can cause difficulties in concieving so glad i've got the steroids anyway. 

Bendy - I normally stare alot but you just stared me out    If we were in a bar I would have definately thought you was trying to pull me


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls!

Monkey   so sorry to hear about your MIL - you and dh take care xx

Fingers - glad the scan went well - remember a slow grow is best!   

NVH - great news from your scan - bet you are well chuffed with 19 follies  

Bendy - good luck with starting stimms tommorow - how funny you and tash meeting and not knowing!  

Karen - same to you - good luck with the stimms 

d/regs going ok but i'm feeling really   and negative - wasnt like this last time but presuming its thedrugs and not just that i'm a miserable old cow 

Whats this CD you have all got? s it for relaxation in 2ww? - can someone give me the details pleeeease


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

hey haster, sorry that the de-regs are making you   but it happens to me and Emma everytime, so don't worry its normal.  The cd is from an online company called 'natal therapy'.  The cd is ivf companion and you should get it asap as you can start listening to it from the start of tx....at first she'll make you laugh but once you take it seriously it will help you relax


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm off...have a good night xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks NVH - have just ordered it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- tar lady   It's taken me 6 attempts to write that  I've got the shakes after a marathon sesh on my trampoline  Anyway, as I have said before, I see myself more as a latte  maybe you should have said espresso rather than cappucino


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All!!

Sorry I haven;t been on today after my scan update. Try to catch up now.

Firstly, Monkeylove - so sorry to hear your sad news. Hugs to DH and you at this sad time.  

Tash - I'm a nightmare to get bloods from so usually have Caroline or Suzie. You are right my Buserelin was increased to stop me ovualting too soon so that may be why follies on slow cook this time. Sounds like you  have some great follies though. We will be part sharing 2ww    

Bendy - good luck on stimms, how funny seeing Tash and not knowing it was her. We need to have a secret sign to say we are FF'ers. Maybe you could scratch your right ear with your left hand or something  
Kate - congrats on 14 week mark   I will PM you my address if you don't mind sending the CD. I will return it to you I promise.

Gill - yes, new doc was cute. Not really my type but not elderly/minging!! He was wandering past me as I was sat on chairs at top of stairs so had to check him out!!

Karen - well done on getting to stimm stage!! Hope those cysts bog off!! Can't believe you drive through that road - is it a bit of a rat run then? 

Alisha - any news on job honey?

Caro - good luck tomorrow at QM's. Pm me about that coffee.

Wildcat - Hope the decorating is going well. DH is out on the road so he can't just pop off for a doc's appt, he has to make a blinking appt to be ill!! What have you treated yourself to in Chris' absence?

Emma - hoping that 3 day transfer is a positive sign!! I wasn't eyeing up the new consultant just checking him out for you lot!!

Sho - didn't find out if he was at Hammersmith, will try to find out Wednesday, mind you aren't you there on Weds yourself? Not long to go now honey. 

Hatster - sorry d/regs are so crap  

Tracy -   orange lights...............................

Is anyone there Wednesday and what time?

Oh one other thing, technical help needed. How do I delete cookies/history? Am bit worried that work will cotton on to my FF usuage!! Can anyone explain? 

HI to Jules, piglet, os,ali, barneybear and anyone I haven't mentioned..............


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Tash - well done on your follies - that is fab      

Kerry - no it's fine - I just cut down there to avoid the bridge road roundabout.  To delete your cookies, I think you just go to tools and then on the general tab you have the option to delete cookies and history of sites vistited.  

Bendy - I thought I might see you there - though not sure how I would have know in was you!

Hatster - sorry d/r are getting you down  - I'm sure it is them and you're not a miserable cow  

Thanks all for all your good luck messages and reasurance about the cysts - what would I do without you all?  Best of luck to everyone else too xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - thanks for the tip honey - will try when I get to work tomorrow. AOL is a bit different at home!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Monkeylove...so sorry to hear your sad news,  to you both.
Tash - 19 follies...you go girl and that lining is nearly there, we could just share a room and the plate of dodgy sandwiches and spilt the cost 
Fingers......well done to u to...i am there Wed at 2.10.....what time is your scan
Karen...great to see u and DH, he made me laugh "la la la"  , happy blunt jabbing tomorrow 
Sho....glad your prick was ok 
Bendy.....so your the one that stares i will look out for u, glad all went well for u today , good luck with stimms 
Elly....still painting, i hate it when DH goes away, 
kate...list looks good, your doing a great job
Hatser....sorry to hear Dreg aren'rt going to well   once you start stimming you will be fine
Emma.......thanks for the call, sorry i had to cut it short  
and lastly GILL...u cheeky moo telling everyone about my knickers, now they will all want a pair  

Oh and first progress scan went really well, have got 11 follies which is double what i had last time ranging form 9- 18 and my lining is 8.4. So ec booked for Mon but if they keep growing maybe this Fri   
xxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

ALi and NVH  That's great news on your Follies!!!  Good Job! 

Bendy and Karen Hope Stimming goes well for you both.  Your well on your way! 

Is there a NEW DOC at Woking??  Does that make 3?  Maybe the wait won't be as long    I don't even know yet which doctor we will be seeing.  Our Gp didn't choose so I guess Woking will assign whichever one.  

I have some questions about the drugs.... 

When down regging. what meds are used?  Are they shots.....etc  Side Effects?

When stimming what meds are used?  How are they administered? Side Effects?

Between Down regging and stimming which is the easiest?

Trying to get myself prepared.  It's still a lont time away but just preparing for shots and side effects will help somewhat.

Have a great day!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Im just on my way out to work, so no FF nattering for me today  

Just wanted to say well done to Tash & Ali for your scans, your doing so well and Im really chuffed for you both     

Have a good day everyone, was'nt it bloody windy last night  

laters


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Gill-Bye honey try and have a nice day at work  

Ali-Well done on those follies honey  

Tash-Well done to you too and next time take my call bi%ch   

Bendy-  cant believe you were giving Tash evils     what time is your scan monday as i have a scan this friday and monday   well done on starting stimming im on 3 bottles and then from my next scan two then one  

Sho-I have to have a blood test as i had mild ohss last time READ MY POSTS NEXT TIME    good luck for tomorrow  

Karen-Is tonight the night then  

Kerry-Dont lie i know you were checking him out honey, you cant keep your nickers on can you  

Hello to everyone else

Well yesterday my ovaries started twinging so im hoping im not over stimming again    off in the shower then have a meeting in Epsom and off to the office


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Eeerrrr Emma, I think it is YOU who needs to read MY posts hun  I know you are having the tests everytime, I understood that, I was shocked that everybody doesn't. That was what I was asking. the drugs have adled your brain   thank god those stimms are kicking in 

Ali- your progress sounds great  Are you on more menopur than your were last time. I know you are on the maximum

hi to everybody else  not much on for me today, just Wedding fayre prep and some tiding up. Dh comes back from Cyprus and basically trashes my house  

Anyone else watch that Cold Blood last night. I thought it was really good


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you are all well  

Just popped in to say hello   

Sorry I dont have time to do many personals atm   hopefully when we get to the "sleep" through stage     I can log on with a nice bottle of vino and have a good old goss  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all you lovely ladies

There's no way I can catch up on all I have missed so just gona send big   all round

Life has been incredibly busy for me recently and looking at the calendar my next free weekend is in October! Although I will have to cancel some things for tx I am sure. On that front we are hoping to start sometime next week probably or early the week after depending on how long my cycle decides to be this time. I'm hoping as so many of you seem to be in the middle of it all now that they will be able to fit my flare in....hopefully I'm far enough behind the rush. Then you can all get your BFPs just before me and some of the miracle will hopefully rub off and still be around for us  

This week is still looking pretty busy for me so I might not be on much but I'm hoping to be able to put in the odd apearance (I know, the way I look it will be odd!) and hopefully will be back soon. Just thought I'd pop in today in case I've been forgotten (I know it would serve me right if I have been, but it has been good to work so hard and take my mind off the whole tx thing)

Lol to you all
Minow x

Thought for the day that made me laught......a minute can seem such a long time....depending on which side of the bathroom door you are on!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning

morning sho , cheesy gill and emma

nice to hear from you minow  

monkeylove so sorry to hear about your mil   just to let you know I'm thinking of you both 

well done on the stimm scans ladies   sounds like you're all progressing beautifully   bendy, ali, nvh & kerry   hope i haven't missed anyone good luck jules and emma with your scans

blimey next week is going to be a busy one with all the e/c isn't it    I still reckon we need a mini list to keep on top of where you d#reggers and stimmers are .. 

hatster chin up sorry you're feeling blue try and remember its the pesky drugs  

beanie good luck with your 1st d~reg jab day  

hi to everyone else   bit lazy sorry but don't want to miss anyone out 

thanks for your thoughts about the job ~ kerry, karen sho & ktx 

good news I got the job!!! YAY!     
that's about all my news


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Alisha

Well done on the job....sorry so far behind it all I didn't know you were going for one. Fab news though.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers minow, well its going be all go for you again - how exciting fo you hun! 

DOH! who's made me a 2008


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not me - I never touch the bubbles these days just to be on the safe side.

Yep, I guess it is exciting to be starting again although I am finding it hard to be positive. Much more exciting to have a new job. What'll you be doing?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i know its hard to feel postive but the further in you get you'll feel them glimmers of hope slipping back   

i'm doing the same job as I'm doing now just on a permanent contract rather than hourly paid and a few more responsibilities - waited 4 years for this


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

lovely to have you back minow - got to go and get ready for work - speak again soon


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blimey, 4 years....well good on you girl for getting there.

I'm sure I'll get back into the swing of things with the tx and you never know maybe this will be our time.

Haven't had breakfst yet so had better go and get some before I pass out. Just been really nice to have a morning not rushing around....the old stuff hits the fan later though so had better get on I guess!

Bye for now
lol
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Alisha - congratulations on getting your new job...well done  

Emma    who you calling b&tch   and bendy wasn't giving me evils, she was giving me eye, I thought she fancied me    Hope the ovary twinges are a good sign and not over stimming  

Ali - your follies are doing really well    Would be great to be neighbours for ec on monday  

Gill - enjoy your day at work    the weather was terrible last night wasn't it, not that i noticed cause I was giving it the big ZZZzzzzzz

Sho - espresso   

Minow - how could we forgot you  

Cheesy - don't worry hun, we understand that you can't be on here whilst little ne've is still settling in, its a new experience for the both of you.

Kerry - i'm on weds @ 9.20...really hope you get the ok for Friday.

I read a couple of posts over on BC and there is a girl who got her bfp with a 7mm lining


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

hiya girls...thanks for all your good luck wishes.
Only a quickie from me as on a teachers laptop.
It would be great to find out the times of peoples scans this week and next so will dont give each other the eye   

Ali - wed 2.10
      fri    11.30
      Mon  EC ?
Have a good day girls


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - you sitting on your teachers knee     
Wed 9.20, not other times booked in yet  

Where is everyone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Gossips!

Alisha great news on the job, now is the time to get pg then as now permanent and qualify for Mat pay perfect!

Great news on all your scans yesterday how exciting we are going to have loads of you all on the 2WW together.

Minow hiya hun nice to see you

Kerry dont forget to pm or Text me your address for the CD

I am sorry to say Ali you are not the only one with bridget jones I have had to go out and get some big knicks as my others keep rolling down with my bump protruding so right bargain £4 for 5 pairs of granny knickers from Asda how sexy do I look now !! Oh well all worth it.

Elly how you doing still painting today? - Think we have chosen to go for the Quinny Buzz!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I don't think you should worry about your lining this time hun. really. Its coming on nicely and you've got loadds of time for a bit more growth. as you say, someone got pg with less than you've got now, so don't worry about it you are fine. 

Minow- 

Alisha- so glad you got your job. I hated hourly pay when I was teaching, it was a real problem during the holidays. I bet you are glad you are on a contract now. 

Kt- pregnancy is no excuse for bad clothes or underwear for that matter. Get tiny ones that sit under your bump. Come on get with it!! 

Forgot to say the other day, I managed to get Reading council to knock £550 quid off  my council tax bill for my flat   losers!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yeh you're right but you know there is always something to worry about with tx    Well done on getting that council tax money back....did you use your usual charm then  

Kate - Get yourself some stringy t-strings


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No honey no charm, evidence!!! I had to prove tha the place needed renovation to be be totally exempt, then I had to prove that I already pay council tax to get a discount from when the flat was renovated, then I had to prove that all furniture was removed again to get another exemption  They thought I wouldn't be able to provide it , but I did and stuck it to em!! I love getting money off or back, it feels like free money!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - bet they were lost for words    About time someone got one up on them...good you on for kicking their butt with evidence    You must be rolling in it now then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Thought you didnt like the quinny buzz   

Sho- 

Alisha-Well done on getting the job honey  

Minow-Hello  

Ali-Im there at 9.10 on friday  

Tash-  

Cheesy- Hi honey hope your ok


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I wouldn't say Iw as rolling in it hun. Like most people,  most of my money is ear marked for other things. But dh is looking for something else to buy perhaps a bit closer to home to let. I'm letting him deal with it, I did the last two. I need to concentrate on other things frankly. 
I'm looking forward to our holiday which basically I am paying for. I'm obviously hoping I'll be well and truly pregnant by then  looking fabulous while I drink decaf lattes in Italian piazzas. One can dream......


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma- you've bothered you're **** to get to work then eh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you've turned into quite the business lady eh    Pregnant in Italy sounds divine darling  

Hey emma - how you doing honey    hope those twinges have eased off


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i have just got in although went to see a prospective customer 1st  

Tash-My left ovary is twinging more today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- funnily enough my left ovary always reacts more than my right. Even on a natural month. Apparently its normal to have one side that is more prominent than the other. same as having one boob bigger than the other


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm sure its fine, my right one is more active although my left one feels more twingy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It just gets on your nerves doesn't it. Especially if you have loads of follicles, it gets uncomfortable, especially just before e/c. It'll be worth it though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My right ovary was the one going mad yesterday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well my work trouser are ready to bust open at the moment cause of my belly...god knows what I am going 
to wear for the rest of the week    I'm trying to tell myself that its not fat, its eggs but its quite hard to convince
myself  
Oh my nips started to feel a bit tender this morning too....i'm only telling you this so you can put me straight when i start
to go loopy in my 2ww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash try an elastic band through the button hole and put it around your button that will help your trousers expand i did it when i was preggers as none of my jeans or suits fit me and put a top over it no one will notice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good idea Emma, thanks    Just need to find a loose fitting top now  

Right off for luncheroonies, back in while with my de-caf latte


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice lunch   im having cheese and salad cream rolls


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Back frm an uneventful lunch....hot and sour soup with chicken satay sticks & broccoli.  Glad I bought my avocado and strawberries in otherwise I would still be hungry    I had my eye on a sausage roll and some lovely desserts but managed to resist  
Have you eaten your rolls yet?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its a bit quiet on here nowadays  What's going on?

NVH- my lunch was equally uneventful. Chicken tikka sandwich, that's it!!

emma- What can I say to cheese and salad cream rolls


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats wrong with Cheese and salad cream rolls sho    lots of protein in cheese you know   made a macoroni cheese with salad last night  

Tash-Your lunch sounds yummy   got 2 rolls to eat then i have an apple and pear for later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh there you are  

My food is all gone, got cottage pie with cauliflour cheese topping with greens and brocolli tonight...yum!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds Healthy Tash   i might do a turkey stir fry tonight


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Guys - howz u all doing? 

I see you're all concentrating on who's got wot for lunch  

I haven't read all the posts as there's so many I've missed but I gather there's loads of ec coming up soon, is that right?    How exciting


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma. Salad cream!! It doesn't really fit in with your high powered sales job and posh car does it. Its  bit council estate.  I speak as one who was once partial to a salad cream sandwich. I thought you migh adorn your cheese roll with finest cheddar, some rocket and a nice bit of mayo 

NVH- your tea sounds nice. God knows what I'm having. Got to keep the calories down, me and dh are going for a meal after Mr R. as long as I'm not crying


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Piglet 

Hope your ok and the sickness isnt too bad  

What have you had for lunch  

Sho-I hate mayo   do you live on a council estate then...seeing as you know so much about who eats salad cream    And after your treacle sponge you should be eating dust not chicken tikka sarnies   would you prefer i go all hyosynth (sp)  bouquet and say salad creme


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey piglet - hows it going   

Sho - You'd better wotch it cause em's still suffering from de-reg moods...you wait til you start, jokes don't seem like jokes anymore    I reckon you're gonna be Queen   when you're on the buserilin


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't had anything to eat today yet as I haven't been up long   

All OK tho and I have nips all sore and sticking out like chapel hat pegs  

Apologies for the windiness last night - I must confess, it was me - bloody bum bullets


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em-I used to live on a counicl estate love that's how I know all about salad cream sandwiches, although my favourite was sandwich spread. yum Haven't had that in about 15 years  you can pronounce it how you like. By the way, my chicken tikka sandwich was dry, no butter, no mothing, just the chicken and the bread so there! and that tiny piece of treacle pudding was on Sunday. Ages ago love! 

NVH- yes I have noticed Emmas mood hence why I am not taking the baite and coming back with my usual quips  And I wonder why its so quiet on this thread. Do you reckon emma's mood has scared everyone away  The down regs don't really bother me that much. I get the sweats towards the end and thats about it. 

Pig- what do you mean you've not long got up   that's outrageous!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - bet dh is loving your nips    I thought it was you that caused that wind     You'd better get something down your neck fast  

Sho - I used to have paste in my sandwiches    they still do them in tesco...I used to love them too   I used to put sandwich spread in dh's sandwiche's too    which reminds me I must buy some when I shop next    Don't know how you could swallow that dry chicken...I can't do dry meat, have to have a bit of sauce with mine hence the reason why i'm a thigh and leg girl  
Seriously though, you're lucky if you haven't experienced the moods on de-regs, its really horrible and you can't control it, hence the reason why I attacked my sister last year.  You take everything personally and it feels like everyone is out to get you. Only this morning I felt like   and walking out of work cause this girl I work with was giving me some tude


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-  i thought it was you..have you got the runs on the bum bullets too had them badly when i was preggers on those things people used to pay me to pebble dash there houses  


Sho-  dont start lady other wise i will be winding you up on your d/r and stimms  

Tash-I love that sardine and tomato sandwich paste


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you attacked your sister    I know the syptoms are bad hun, I get other ones later on in the treatment, and whos to say I may react a bit differently to the d/regs this time. I tend to snap at dh, but everyone else is safe  It hasn't been any worse than my usual pmt symptoms... I think  Dry chicken isn't nice, but I'm still carrying period weight. Got to shift it before my treatment starts. I just found out menopur is a mixture of FSH and LH so I expect to blow up like a balloon  Puregon and Gonal f are just FSH so I didn't do too badly on it, it was the progesterone that made me gain weight, but with LH as well, I am definitely going to get fat fat fat, so it has to come off now!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

My DH lurrrrrrrrrrves paste sarnies and I always have a stock of them on the pantry shelf. Egg mayo with bacon is nice too.

I've got a liking for Dairylea on toast at the mo, and extra light Ribena - I think I've turned into a 2 year old again  

I haven't got the runs but do squidgy wet farts of jelly blobby stuff instead - yum


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet urgghhh   trust you to make me wanna yak


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Always happy to obligue


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to go and have something to eat now but I don't know what I fancy, so I'll search the fridge for inspiration.

Chat again soon and I'm wishing everyone the very best of luck for their ec's and et's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya piggie


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like!

Sorry Sho and Tash cant do thongs spend all day hooking them up so have gone for the bridgets I normally like the lace wide side ones with a thong style crutch. but they are just that bit to high that they turn over on the bump

Piglet it must be a pg thing as I am going through ribena like it is going out of fashion and my mate did too when she was pg. 

I wasnt hungry until I just read all your posts so I am now going to make some tuna mayo on toast


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet -    we can always rely on you to lower the tone   happy food hunting

Emma - didn't know paste sandwiches was still so popular...I used to have it on toast but obviously thats out for me now cause
of the carbs  

Sho - I always blow up on stimms    the drugs are bad enough on their own, but add the follies that i've got and I look like
a right bloater    Can't wait to get them out now    I'm being stupid here but why does LH make you/us blow up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - forgot to say, yeh I attacked my sister.  We were having an arguement and I couldn't control myself and just layed into her.  She ended up hugging me cause she didn't know what else to do with this   younger sister of hers    Then i ended up hysterical...but we laughed about it later...so now I lock myself up in the house whilst de-regging as its safer that way  

Kate - was only playing about the g-strings....you go for comfort although I hope you know that VPL is not allowed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No VPL here hun, thank god for current fashions of long dress tops and trousers perfect for me at the moment!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad to hear it kate....Also the the tops that are in fashion this season are great for pregnant ladies. I saw the range on the catwalks you know    well actually i was watching 10 years younger


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree there tops etc are all great for pregger women   Tash shall we start shopping now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I already have.....not really    Mind you I bloody need to


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - i've been ringing around about new buy to let mortgage fee's and they are ridiculous   may as well
stick with my current lender    You can't win...you get a good rate and the fee's are a rip off or you get a crap 
rate and the fee's are ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

you will all be shopping for new pg clothes really soon, I am now starting to collect every catelogue and know all the places to shop so I will soon be able to give you loads of hints for bargains


Emma I know I have been prooved wrong about the quinny apparently it was the bugaloo or whatever its called as it only has one wheel at the front but the quinny has two so is more supportative you should of seen the shop assistant prooving her point swinging it around the shop with a toy doll in it !

Tell me about it fees are getting really really high, have you tried Coventry they have a good B2L remortgage deal good rate and low fees PM me if you want more info


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just spent the morning digging in the garden with dh as we got a phone call earlier to say that his grandmother had just died and so neither of us felt like working so we thought we'd do some digging and it was really theraputic. Lots of   but she had been very poorly, just old age had caught up with her and really it is good that she isn't suffering anymore but of course dh will still find it strange that she's no longer here with us.
We had really hoped that she would be with us long enough to know we were expecting a baby at least but that's pretty selfish of us really as life had got so bad for her it was cruel to think of her being just kept alive. It seems we have got to this point in our lives that we are facing death quite a lot. My uncle died towards the end of last year and now I hear that another uncle who lives in Australia is very poorly indeed. It would be so nice to be able to bring a new life into the world rather than just have to say goodbye to all these lovely wonderful people.

SOrry a bit maudlin I guess. Got to work soon so have to get myself together.

Just needed to talk, hope you don't mind.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-The bugaboo   i love the quinny buzz and was wanting to get that last time   my friend has one and the front wheel comes off making it easier to get in your boot  

Minow-Ahhh so sorry honey give d/h loads of hugs


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I will have u know that the new knickers i bought are NOT bridgette Jones.....Gill thats your fault.
They are very nice pink lacy ones with matching bra.....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-I hope your not wearing them everyday as i know what your like


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

*Minow & Monkeylove * - My thoughts are with you and your DH's at this sad time. Sending you a big hug  
*Tash*- Well done on all those lovely Follies and that you get the go ahead for E/C Monday.
*Bendy & Karen* - Good luck on the stimming stage!
*Sho* - Good luck for your appointment with Mr C on Wed.
*Hatster * - Sorry to hear you are feeling down on the D/Reg. We have all been there, so know how the drugs muck you up. Sending you some postive vibes ! 
*Alisha * - Well done on the new job!
*Tracy* - Well done on finding a match
*Kate* - I love the new list - the smileys as really cool.
*Emma* - I have also been experiencing quite a few twinges yesterday and today, so I hope this is a good sign that I have some nice Follies growing, but like you hope they are not going to burserk!
*Kerry* - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. What time are you in?
*Wildcat * - Have you finished your painting yet?
*Ali * - Glad you have some nice new knickers!! Not long till you get to wear those rather lovely paper ones on E/C day!

I am in for my scan at 1.00 tomorrow so i think I will miss both of you Ali and Tash as you are in earlier/later.

A big  to anyone I missed.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...watch it council bird


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules....hope u have lots of juicy follies...good luck


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules good luck for your scan too tomorrow mrs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - good luck for your scan tomorrow and you need to change your ticker.

Minow - sorry to hear your sad news, hope your dh is coping ok.    we definately are due a few
babies on here to fill the gaps that our loved ones leave behind if you know what I mean  

Ali - you not changing your knick nacs you dirty mare  

Kate - i'm interested in that coventry thingy...will pm you in a momento...    yeh you do all the hard work and we'll
pick your brains later when we get our bfps


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off home now so catch you guys tomorrow....good luck to the scanning massive tomorrow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry minow missed your post sending you and your hubby a     I really hope that Nan sends the stork to you real soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

Nvh-  psml at you attacking your sister last time. that's hilarious. you're lucky you haven't got my sister, she would have just beat me down  she certainly wouldn't have hugged me. About the LH thing. LH is the hormone you produce after ovulation until HCG and progesterone kicks in (if you get pregnant) It causes me to bloat in the run up to my period and the progesterone does it to me as well. In a normal month I will put on anything between 3 and 7 pounds before my period  All I've managed to do this week is stagnate  which I suppose is better than putting on. During tx, I get massive during the wait with all the progesterone, but if I'm getting LH with the FSH as well during stimms, I will expect to be absolutely huge then 

Ali- Can't believe they made out you wre wearing granny knickers  

Jules -good luck with your scan. 

Actually I bet there are loads of you going for scans tomorrow. good luck to you all  Its so busy with everyone cycling.

thai curry for tea tonight. I'm absolutely starving today as well!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!!

Emsy i'll be at the clinic at 330 on monday!  They are putting me on 3 bottles and 2 bottles coz last time i had a few empty follies....they told me to make sure i drink loads and not to forget my milk as that could be why

I dont give evils, just an occasional stare!

Kt dont do big pants they are awful- i forbid you!

Loads of you have scans tomo so good luck   

Love B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Ohhh get ready for the jab tonight these stimmer ones bloody hurt


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Do they??

Is that coz the needles are blunt?  I did read that yesterday on here i think


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah me thinks so


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats a bit crap- have u got a bruised tummy?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Blunt needles is an understatement...it took me 5 attempts to get the needle in tonight. My stomach looks like a pin cushion...no bruising this time though. I think a few more of u need to mention it cos Linda just laughed at me.
Sho...there horrible 2 me   
Minow...sorry to hear about your nan, ta for the PM...will b in touch.
Tash......thanks for not sticking up for me....meany
Good luck everyone tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks - will let you know how I get on at the scan tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else too for their scans  

Tash - Thanks for the reminder, I have updated my ticker  

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck to all those having scans tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Had probs logging in at wokr today so sorry I haven't been around. Was keepingan eye on you all though.

Minow - so sorry to hear your news. Sending big hugs to you and DH 

Alisha - Yay - well done on the job honey.

Emma - I do have trouble keeping my knickers on around WN doctors but that's a good thing isn't it  ?

Scan Buddies - I'm in at 730  tomorrow - it's the only time they could fit me in!! 
Good luck tomorrow to Tash/Jules/Ali      

Cheesy - how are you and little Neve? Bet you can't wait for the sleeping through thing to kick in 

Sho - well done on kicking a**e at the council tax office!! Sandwich spread - uurgh - won't tell you what it reminds me of!!

BBPiglet - your wind seems to have settled down tonight lady  Hope you are feeling OK 

Ali - if you have EC Friday we will be 2ww buddies!!

Tracy -


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening girls

Just got back from having a curry   and popped on quickly to say good luck to Tash, Ali, Fingers and Jules for their scans tommorow - sending you all lots of      - Tash hope you find something to wear tommorow that fits  

Ktx - how exciting buying maternity clothes - hope you are keeping a note of all the best ones for us lot  

Alisha - well done on getting the job - great news!    

Monkey -hope you and your Dh are doing ok today  

Sho - hope your appt goes well on wed 
Emma - hope those twinges dont get any worse  and can i add that i LOVE salad cream  

Bendy - hope your first jab went ok and the needlewasnt too blunt 

Big   to everyone else xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

for my lovely messages about the job  

just wanting to wish those of you going for scans tomorrow 'all the best'  

can't wait to see all those       

evening hatster ....mmmme curry


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Alisha - yes curry was yummmmmy! any news with you yet about your results?

Right off to bed nite nite xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just off to get my beauty sleep before VERY early appt!! Forgot to say to Sho - good luck with MR R tomorrow   

Hope you had a lovely curry Hatster , hows those d/reg symptoms?

Alisha -


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

anyone about  

baby really sick so no sleep for me tonight   

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

cheesy - was just about to pop off to my pit but can spare a couple of minutes for an update. How are you and little Neve (oh and DH  )


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hiya mate

ok but N'eve has a bout of sickness probably from me so I nearly threw my toys out of the pram today   screaming on and off since 10am!!! So cant sleep incase she gets sick and chokes, well thats my theory  

Love her dearly but give it rest love  


p.s got a few pounds to loose, back to the gym next week cant wait     its been a year in April 
Hows you love?

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Poor you and poor N'eve. Its horrid isn't it when they are poorly, you feel so helpless. Has Dh helped out? Is she is still in with you or does she have her own room? I'm sure she'll be fine and you need your rest. I know how knackered my brother and SIL are, Jack is 11 days older then N'eve. I think you're mad going back to the gym already  

I'm fine thanks - fed up with bl**dy stimming, I feel like I've swallowed a couple of rugby balls and am walking a bit like John Wayne!! What with that and the constant peeing, I'll be glad once I get to EC!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

honey stimming is soooooooooooo on your way     everything is quick from then  

I put her in her own room from 4 weeks for my own sanity altho they said no but she has taken to it really well, sleeps approx 7- 12 feeds then sleeps again 1 -7 BEST THING I EVER DID

Boll**** to the put them with you for 6 weeks I nearly lost it BIG TIME But I learnt


She is a gemm normally but I cant expect her to be "perfect" all the time alto she is to me   

Just sooooooooooo wanna see you all with BFP's I really do    

Wanna see you chat like me at 4am when no one else is awake  

Its hard but the smiles are worth every £1000000000 of a penny

Si helps but difficult when on shift so basically have her 24/7 for about 5 days which is hard, but we get there

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well I suppose I 'd better go thanks for the chat honey, gotta get the bath readt cause she has had poo poos AGAIN  

Take care love
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Been stimming for nearly 3 weeks   blooming well hope the next bit goes quickly!!
Bless!! Brother and SIL doing everything by the Gina Ford book and their routine is all over place  They even told me off the other day coz Jack was on floor with his baby gym above him and I was wiggling the giraffe in his face to make him laugh. I was told to leave it alone as he has to stimulate himself!! He's not even 8 weeks old for gods sake  

Of course N'eve is perfect to you - I'd say you're pretty lucky that her sleep pattern is generally good. Glad to hear its worth all the thousands of pounds and the rollercoaster   Shame Si works shifts but sounds like you are doing a fab job honey.

I'd normally chat way into the night but tomorrow got my scan at 730 and straight into work until late   so I'm going have to hit the sack now.

Take Care and a big kiss to N'eve   

Kxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

awww sorry to hear neve is poorly   big    for her

got to go  for some shut eye ..hope you get some rest tonight cheesy  

night night fingers, cheesy and neve 

tried for half hour to put a piccy from my scanner ..........give up now any ideas?? it keeps going into microsoft scanning thing    give up


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Cheesy, sorry to hear Neve is poorly. Hope she's better soon

Fingers, sorry but had to laugh at you being told off for stimulating Jack. People can get some funny ideas can't they. My cousins wife who said that only the mother was alowed to make eye contact with the baby for at least the 1st year or something odd like that!   But each to their own I suppose. Most of our family still have the children in with them and some of the children are over 6 now and still bf....as I say, each to their own. It all generally comes out right in the end I guess.

Going to get out in the garden this morning and do some more digging as my fruit bushes are about to arrive and I haven't got space for them yet. Got to get on early though as working today as well, hence the being up at this early hour!
Got to be a bit careful though as my hands are feeling the effects of all this digging and are seizing up....not much good in my line of work!

Hope all the scanners go well today.....lots of big juicy follies and good linnings.

lol to everyone and thanks for your messages about dh's granny. much appreciated by us both.

lol
Minow x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning

Good luck to Tash, Ali, Fingers, and Jules for your scans today (hope I haven't forgotten anyone) .  Look forward to your updates later.  

And Sho, hope all goes well at your appointment with Mr Riddle today. I'm sure it won't be long before you're back on the roller coaster. 

Alisha, many congratulations on getting your job (that sounds a bit strange doesn't it!) but great news and one less thing for you to have to worry about.  Well done. 

Hope the painiting is going well Wildcat.

Tash, your lining sounds great!

Emma, hope the twinges aren't too painful.  Good sign that things are happening though  

Haster, glad you enjoyed your curry last night. 

Get well soon little Neve  

Sorry to hear about your DHs gran Minow.  Don't work too hard in the garden today - what a fab day for gardening though. 

I hope I haven't missed anything.

Ali, you poor thing, 5 attempts - that's not funny. 

No exciting news from me, just wish that I didn't have to come to work today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Well I have had an eventful morning so far, and not in a good way  My friend and partner rang me at 7:30 to ask me a favour. Could I take some sanitary towels round  So she has miscarried again. I felt absolutely awful. She hs been so supportive of us with if and I know we have had issues over the business but I have always regarded her as the best kind of friend there is. I was pleased for her when she got pregnant this time, although obviously I was jealous and has wanted to get in there before her, but I feel terrible now. I didn't really know what to say other than to offer to take her toddler and give her some time with her dh or get whatever she needed from the shop. poor girl. she miscarried a couple of years ago at 13 weeks before she had her little girl. Such a shame. But as we all know, bad things happen to good people.

I suppose I have to assume I'll be going to the Wedding Fayre on my own, which I don't mind at all given the circumstances, so I'm going to be dead busy now trying to organise eveything on my own  there's stuff I need to ask her about that, but I'll get eveything else organised and sort that stuff out last minute with her. Give her a few days to get her head around stuff.

Anyway, ladies with scans good luck. 

Cheesy- sorry N'eve is sick. I'm a great believer in what my mom says which is do what you feel is right with your own child. these books a good for getting tips and advice, but you can't expect every child to fit straight in with those. I'm sure trusting your insticts is the right thing to do, and it seems like you have it all under control even though she is sick at the mo. Hope she gets better soon and that you can get some rest 

Beanie- not long for you now is there 

Alisha- I think you need to save the picture you ahve scanned in onto your desktop or something ike that, then go from there. 

Got quite a busy morning. I need to go to the doctors and pick up my blood results to take to Mr R later, go to staples, make soup for my lunch and loads of other business stuff and then go to see Mr R. As well as obviously dropping everything if my friend needs me to.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning All,

Minow - I know I laughed at my brother when he told me Jack needed to stimulate himself    Maybe we'll be the same when we get our BFP's but I doubt it somehow!! Bit of common sense doesn't go amiss!!

Sho - sorry to hear about your partners m/c. How awful for her, I'm sure she appreciates your support.

My news - *FINALLY MY FOLLIES ARE THE RIGHT SIZE!!!!!!! * Ec Friday, really pooping myself now   Told Sue about the dodgy batch of needles and she did offer to give me some different needles but as I've been stimming for nearly 3 weeks and only have to do Buserelin and Pregnyl tonight it seemed pointless....

Anyway came home for a cuppa and some breakfast but got to go into work now, catch up with you all later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yay fingers !!!!  Great news. I bet you're relieved as well as being excited  Good for you hun xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho -   Yes I'm relieved, I've had that many injections, my stomach looks like a dot to dot puzzle and I feel like I've been kicked by a horse!!! Roll on drug free day tomorrow!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh that's fantastic news Fingers - roll on Friday  

Sho, I'm so sorry to hear about your partners m/c, it's such an awful thing to happen.  It's so important to have people to talk to when something like this happens and I'm sure she will appreciate all your support and love during such a terrible time.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow & MonkeyLove - Very sorry to hear about DH's losses.

Kerry - Great news on your follies! Glad you can get focused for your EC now.

Good Luck ladies who are having scans later today - Jules, Tash, & Ali I think. Hope stimming is going ok Em.

Good luck for your appt Sho. Sorry to hear about your Partner's m/c. I'm sure you will be a great support to her.

Beanie - Hope you are getting psyched up for starting Friday.

Just a quick update from me as I had my appt at QMR yesterday. All is set for my NHS cycle. Should start D/r 18th March, should start Stimms 4th April and hopefully E/C w/b 16th April. I'm sniffing for D/R and 150 units for Stimms. Don't have drugs yet or copy of prescription so don't really know the details. The Dr there was very nice. The nurse I saw just wanted her lunch so didn't pay us much attention. The Dr did a scan and said I had a small Endometrioma which I'm not happy about. Not sure I believe her yet though   - I've had a zillion scans since my Lap at WN (for IUIs) and this has not been mentioned. Overall I'm looking forward to getting started now but nervous of course!

Caro


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I am off to work now but just wanted to say Caro, glad appt went well and you can get started so soon. What doc did you see? Hope that it's a successful cycle for you honey,


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh I'm so pleased the meeting went well yesterday Caro and that you have a date to start.  Let's hope that the NHS funding is the first part of a positive outcome for you  .  Not too long to go now either.  18th March will soon be here and sniffing is so much easier that injecting.  Will you be sniffing twice a day?    What's the impact of having a small endometrioma then?  Very strange that no one has mentioned it to you before.  Try not to dwell on that though as I'm sure you're going to be just fine   

Don't work too hard Fingers


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- Great news!! So glad your appointmetn went well, and such a quick start too. I don't know anything about the sniffing  Hammersmith use buserilin as well. The 18th will be here before you know it


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Kerry, Beanie and Sho.

Kerry - not sure of the Dr's name - young and female. It was an Asian name and I didn't have it written down and was hard to remember.

Beanie - Sniffing 3 times a day I think (6 sniffs in total). If you have a significant Endometrioma they can suggest removal before IVF (impacts response I think) but mine was only small (if it in fact was one - I love my ability override the clearly superior knowledge of my Drs  ). Don't think they expect it to have an impact but I guess we will see. Removing ENdometrioma's can be dangerous for your Ovary function I think so I really hope I don't go down that route. I'm hoping it will not be visible at my D/R scan and I'll stick with that thought until then  

Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely stick with that thought Caro   .  Hey, you're not going to need to worry anyway as you're going to get a BFP before you know it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

why is it so quiet on here at the moment? 

Got my test results to take with me this afternoon. nothing exciting on there, and Mr R has my oestradiol and lupus etc so we should be able to get some answers today.

Apart from that I'm just trying to get myself organised for Sunday. I have to go out to Staples after lunch which is butternut and carrot soup. By the way, does anyone know an easy whay to peel butternut squash. You have to be Jeff Capes to get through the skin, its like rhino hide!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

Sorry for the lack of personals lately from me, I feel like I'm running around like a loon at the moment!!

I'm off to Woking tomorrow to pick up my Buserilin (DR nx week) and needles. After reading what you've all been saying about the dodgy ones, I think I'll be sure to use the ones I have left from last time first!!!  

Catch you all later.

Love Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Kerry-Fantastic news regarding your follies good luck for Friday  

Angie-Yeah make sure you tell them about the needles i think they laughed at Ali  

Alisha-Well done on the job  

Cheesy-Give Neve a big kiss from me, hope your both better soon honey   

Sho-Good luck for your appt  

Minow-Hope d/h is coping and your looking after him  

Caro-Well done not long till you start, my friend was at Q mary's and she used to get lots of headaches from the sniffing so good luck  

Beanie-only a couple more days till you start honey, bet you cant wait  

Hatster-Mmmm curry   my fave    glad you like salad cream


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry























Caro glad apt went well the 18th will be here before you know it
Angie have fun needle and drug collecting your tx has come round quick too it is going to be a really busy easter with loads and loads of BFP's and scans

Cheesy hope neve is feeling better today

Sho sorry about your partners mc hope she is ok what a good friend you are being

Where is everyone else today it is so quiet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello people

Haven't had chance to catch up yet cause just got in the office and going to lunch in a minute  

Well scan was good this morning, I had the lovely ann doing it...my lining is a whopping 8.1mm which is fantastic for me, a real
achievement really.  I have 20 follies, 2 at 19mm and the rest from 14 to 17.  Have another scan at bloody 7.40am on Friday and
EC will definately be on Monday.

I saw the new cons    Ann said he's lovely and really helpful, I guess he needs to make an impression.  She had to get him to help
her find an ovary from another women  

Well done Kerry and good luck for friday....looks like you will be stealing my slot  

Sho - good luck with your appointment today  

Cheesy - you must be out of your mind getting excited about the gym...you sound like a great mummy and hope neve gets better
soon.

Beannie - the needles are fine, I think its just your skin that gets tough after a while  

Be back later to catch up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Thats excellent news honey told you your lining would keep on growing   bet its getting more exciting as you only have the rest of the week at work   whats Ann like eh   what did he look like did he have a big square face with blondish floppy hair


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- that's absolutely brilliant. I know how pleased you must be about your lining. It will probably be a little bit bigger than that by monday as well. I bet you're getting so excited  My fingers are well and truly crossed for you xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, great news about your follicles and lining - you must be chuffed to bits.  I still can't believe that your EC has come round so quickly.      Enjoy your lunch.  

I knew I had forgotten someone this morning - Hi big knicks (you know who you are).  I'm only jealous really - can't wait til I'm too fat to fit into my g-strings!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news on your scan Tash. Glad things are looking good. What a busy time it is for the Woking Girls!

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Who is big knicks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - I reckon big knicks is Kate  

Thank you all very very much    I'm over the moon actually, anyone would think that I've already got my bfp


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash its all going so well for you so you have to think   that you will get your bfp  

Oi you havent answered my question about the cons


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh sorry, i was being all me me me  

The cons is smaller than MrC and MrR and has short hair and average looking.  He was very smart though  
Why, you thinking about seducing him too


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello everyone

Work is really interfering with my ability to siton FF all day so not happy   

Minow - really sorry to hear your sad news, hope dh is okay x

Alisha - congratulations about the job - good on yer girl!

Tash - brilliant news about your lining, i'm so pleased for you  

Emma - hope the twinges are not getting on your nerves too much! What do twinges in your ovaries feel like anyway

Sho - really sorry to hear about your friend. How sad  .  I'm glad she has you there for herthough.  Good luck with your appointment - can't wait to hear how you get on.

Fingers - brilliant news  .  So it's all go for Friday, how exciting!!!


Caro - great news on getting started so soon.. Good luck with everything   

Beanie/Angie - not long to go now  

Cheesy - hope N'eve is feeling better today 

Kate - how exciting choosing the buggy.  Bet you can't wiat to start buying cute little outfits!  You've probably already been asked this but are you going to find out if it is a girl or a boy?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You will know when you get ovary twinges believe me   

Tash-   I think i saw him a couple of fridays ago, smart nice suit shag&able   squarish big face and floppy short fairish hair...will have to make sure my lady garden is in a tidy state if i get him


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Meant to say, I managed to completely b*lls up my first stimms injections - went to inject and there was nothing in the syringe!  Dp had to do it in the end.  I'm off to see Arsenal/PSV tonight so just hoping there is somewhere convenient to do my injections.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - well done on your scan honey - sounds like you are right on track. Good luck for Monday.        

Emma - he hasn't got floppy hair, unless he has had his hair cut off recently!! He is fairish though, bit kind of preppy looking...

Karen - shooting up in the loos!! Are you actually going to the game? Only asking because don't they search you as you enter the ground?? Try explaining needles, syringes and drugs!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

how did you manage that Karen  

Kerry-Think thats the same guy then, cor i wouldnt say no


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldn't kick him out for making crumbs!! Mind you, still rather have Robbie, I could make him feel loved after rehab!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im sure Robbie would like you to comfort him Kerry maybe by wedging his head in between your love pillows


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you tart    he was ok, the kind that can grow on you I guess but no floppy hair  

Karen - how did you managed that with nothing in the jab  

Thanks kerry - I agree, I would love to sh&g robbie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I could get Robbie and George Clooney and the new doc between mine


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I think I just let the plunger go back in so all the liquid ended back in the little jar, but I didn't realise and thought I'd somehow let it all escape   

Yep, going to the game Kerry, I hadn't even thought about getting searched  .  We're in the Directors box though so hopefully at least it will be posh loos that I'm shooting up in!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry  

Karen - where ya going  

Who's gonna try for tickets for george michael at wembley then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You silly mare, i dont know how you managed that especially when your meant to check for air bubbles before injecting  

Tash-I would sh^g anything atm although would have to be during the day as im cream crackered at night   

Kerry-Good for breast feeding though eh


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like !

Great news on lining Tash I am really pleased for you

Love Big Knicks


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - take something from the hospital with saying about tx, just in case you get questioned!! How come you got in Directors Box - DH will be very jealous  

Tash - wanted to see Grorge again and DH wanted to go to the stadium but we have a family wedding that day in Oxfordshire  

Emma - Think i'd smother the poor little blighters if I tried to b/feed. Would like to try though..


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i got laid last night    

Kerry - i'm gonna try and see if I can get some  

Wotcha big knickers


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Your dirty  

Kate-Big knickers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

God my spelling and grammar was awful on that last post!!

Tash -   I already saw him in December  

Hi BKK


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - dirty by nice    well I thought i would get as much in before ec cause then punani is off limits
for a while   Although its quite an effort with this load i'm carrying and boob handling is off limits   cause my
nips are so sore  

Kerry - yeh but I saw him when he was at wembley before doing the final


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God knows how I managed it Emma, just panicking I think!  I'm off to see Arsenal in the Champions league.

I don't have anything with me kerry  .  Oh well, lets just hope I don't get stopped, especially as I haven't told work about the tx!  I'm really not fussed about going but someone at work made a special effort to get me a ticket so I feel like I have to.  Will make a change to watch some decent football though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Football is pants


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh I agree - I don't like football either    Enjoy anyway


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree football is pants however i have the best hubby ever as he is Billy no Sports !! So no Sky Sports for us YIPPPEEE

Tash will email


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

billy no sky sports


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not a football fan but Dh is (although some may dispute that with team he supports (sorry Karen   )

Billy no sky sports   Dh isn't allowed Sky otherwise he'd be watching it 24 hours a day and I wouldn't get to see Holby!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

BTW Tash - showing your age - seeing him at Wembley in 1987!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello All

I haven't been on here for 3 days and I don't even know how many post I've missed so I'm just going to say hello today! I've had a really busy morning filled with getting car chargers, sandpaper, food shopping and posting stuff and this afternoon I'm back on painting duty It's getting there though and looking much better, I just wish we didn't hacve so many doors to gloss!

Have a great day all, and good luck to anyone who is at Woking today!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Blimey you have had a busy day   Mr W is back today though isnt he


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Wildcat - you busy bee 

Kate - billy no sky sports    I'm lucky too cause my dh doesn't like sport either    I do watch the big england matches though like euro and world cup  

Kerry - yeh there is no denying that I am getting on a bit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

36 this year isnt it Tash


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Were you a Whamette then Tash? What about Bros? Did you have big hair and day glo clothing?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi you   

Kerry - I was a huuuuuuuuuge whamette and yep I had v big hair and a wake me up before you go go t shirt    I had posters
all over my wall and dreampt of marrying george one day...fat chance of that eh     I still would though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i was a brosette, even went to their house in Peckham and spoke to Luke on his mum's phone as she was going around to take him some lemsip...i had many a dirty dream about Luke Goss


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - can't believe you went round to their house you hussy    what did he say to you    do you get damp thinking about him


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, just had a rush on at work - don't they realise that I have FF to keep me busy!  

Sorry Kate, I hope the name Big Knicks hasn't stuck (I just couldn't resist)  .

I have to say that I was also a Bros fan Emma.  I went to see then in Hammersmith in 1986!  How old do I feel now    Can't believe that you went to their house - you lucky devil.

Hi Wildcat - glad you are seeing some reward for all your efforts.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

It's all coming out now!!! Tash - I dreamt of marrying George too, my dad always said he was gay but I refused to believe it between the ages of 10 and 14 when Wham were the big thing!! Sorry Dad  

Emma - you trollop   did you wear the grolsch tops on your shoes?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   yeah wore the grolsch tops on my dm's and the ripped jeans etc etc, me and a friend of mine went up there by train and sat outside there house all day and his mum come out and said Luke was ill and did we want to say hello   

Tash-I cant remember what i said now it was a long time ago you silly mare   but no he doesnt do it for me anymore Mr Riddle rules now   

Beanie-We got a telling off though as when his mum went we wrote out telephone numbers on his front door step and his step dad rung our mums and we had to take our bros posters down and go with out mentioning bros for a month


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Emma, that is so funny.  Have to admit being a brosette myself though, although I never went so far as to write my number on their doorstep - that is brilliant


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - you Hooligan!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen- i dont know what we were thinking   as if two 19 year olds would be interested in two 14yr old schoolgirls who dress like them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -   can you imagine if someone did that you your steps    gosh you were a forward child eh  

Kerry - people used to say he was gay all the time and when you look back at it now it is quite obvious.  It just goes
to show you that we had innocent minds at that age


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You and innocent mind dont go together


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - you're probably right, even as a child my sindy and barbie used to get it on with action man


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mine too


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Kerry - Brilliant news that are all set for E/C on Friday. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!
Tash - Well done on your scan today and you are set for E/C Monday. 
Caro - Glad your appointment went well and that you can start so soon. The 18th will be here before you know it.
Angie - You must be looking forward to next week, and starting D/R
Cheesy - Hope little Neve gets well soon.
Karen - Have fun at the game tonight, and shooting up in those posh toilets!
Wildcat - Sounds like you are keeping busy. How much more painting is there to do?
Emma -   You certainly were a hardcore Brosette  

I had my progress scan today. I have quite a number of follies but they are very small at the moment. Back on Friday to see if they grow over the next couple of days    Unlikely that E/C will be Wednesday now so I might be joining you Friday 16th Emma!

Jules


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Might have known    won't even begin to tell you about our pretend sex machine we had       not that it was anything sex related ofcourse we just pretended it was...god I feel like i'm digging a hole for myself here  

Jules - good going on the scan, and hope they've grown all juicy and big by friday


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG - Fingers covers her ears and sneaks off - too innocent deal with Barbie bonking Ken!    

Well done on your scan Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Jules   get your hot water bottile out   which reminds me i bought a bag puss cover for mine today  

Tash-My Barbies and Ken's always used to be at it...and they made all the right noises too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry kerry  

Emma - mine made noises too but it was me really....shhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me too proper little actress i was ......  porn actress


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

porn star in the making I reckon    At least we did it with dolls...these days kids are doing it for real


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

how did we go from is anyone seeing GM at Wembley to strange childhood games


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It was Tash as always side tracking onto something dirty


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

talking of 80's pop groups - I met Go West in the pub once!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What pub   i remember the name but probably not as old as you Kerry


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Fingers - it's amazing how fast the conversation moves    Porn stars indeed  

I must be old because I remember Go West.  I thought they were really good at the time too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well you are 36 beanie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi emma - you didn't need much encourgement if I remember rightly  

Kerry - I saw go west when I went to top of the pops    Dead or Alive was there too...I had ski pants on with a white
shirt and a broach


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I was a whamette, emma you must be too old to be a brossette that was my younger sisters age our age was wham! I had george michael earrings and everything very sad, really liked them though.

Tash sex machine I dread to think

Jules glad your scan went well what is it with everyones dates keep changing are you all just making my job harder with the list!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - it was only a pretend one    Emma's a few years younger than us so that might be why she was a brossette girlie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes kate im 33   i was 14 so there


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hehe - you spin me right round baby right round like a record baby............... mmmm ski pants  

I met Go West in a pub at Hampton Court called Kings Arms, Hot Dog Jumping Frog ..Albuquerque...................... Fingers goes off singing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what delights did you have for lunch today   I had pork chop and cauliflour...got left overs tonight which
is good cause it saves me cooking.

Kerry - we close our eyes, we never loose the game...imagination never lets us ......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash im having chicken which i marinated over night cut up and and i will make a tommie sauce and pasta


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I know I'm old Emma but I still feel young  

Jules, sorry I forgot to say that I'm glad you scan went well today.  Keep that hot water bottle close and I'm sure they will have grown nicely for your next scan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home

Have fun tonight ladies what ever your doing  

Love 
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, I'll correct that, youngish! 

Night Emma, have fun xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya emma, your din dins sounds lovely


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

You up to anything good tonight Tash?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No not really, just the usual...cuddling up to a hot water bottle and listening to my cd.  I get really tired in the evenings now.

What about you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - we should sing the whole song  

Steak and salad and maybe sweet potato tonight ...yummmmmmmmmmm
Last Buserelin at 645 and Pregnyl at 850 .......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - now that would be funny  
Kerry good with your last jabs and esp for Friday  

Ali - lovely speaking to you today and well done you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off home now, so have a good evening


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Well done on the scans!

Fingers - you got there in the end - lots of luck for friday 

Tash - 20 follies is great and excellent news on your lining 

Jules - hope those follies keep getting bigger for you - strap that hot water bottle to you 

Emma - didnt realise you were such a slapper!

Caro - i had my nhs go at Queen marys last year - good luck 

Just got my cd today so off to listen to that - and i think af is on the way which for once would be great!!!

Have a great evening everyone xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oi you lot saying emma is younger hence she was a brossette rather than a whamette she is 33 I am only 31!!!! and I was a whamatte my sister who is 28 was a brosette so I reckon Emma was a bit young for her age !!!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Painting done for the day, another couple of hours and a few skirting boards done!

I was also a whamette and a brosette for my sins, then I discovered rock music and never looked back...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I hated Bros, you're right Kate, Emma must be young for her age as Bros was more for kids born 1978 onwards!! Loved Wham as long as they lasted and then got into Kiss, Metallica etc ( it was a funny phase)   

CAtch up with you laters....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate and Kerry-More like you lot were too old for your ages     

Ladyboy (hatster) im not a slapper    hope your cd is snapped in half when you open it   

Kerry-Hope your jab goes ok   and i hope it bloody hurts you now  

Wildcat-Hope you havent been getting high on those fumes


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh well....there's no hope for me then...I started and stopped with Abba! Poor old dear that I am!  

WHat's all this about a new con at Woking? Have they got someone new in to cope with the demands for treatment?

It was fab working in the garden this morning but with that and then teaching and practice I'm now pooped and can't be botherd to go shopping. Trouble is there's next to no food in the house so gona have to be really creative.....maybe one of you lovely ladies could send me something through cyber land....at least it wouldn't be fattening!  

Sounds like there are bumper crops of follies going on so well done girls and good luck with ec's over the next few days.

Managed to lean on something and wipe everything I had just written....so had to do it all again...too tired to carry on. Socks (little boy cat....well not so little anymore, more like big fat cat) has just come and is lying on his back waiting for me to tickle his tummy....ahhhhhhh, he is too cute!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Fat girl - sorry - must have taken 'i'd sh*g anything atm' the wrong way


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls......
Well done Tash-great lining knew u could do it, thanks for the call 
Fingers...i wonder whether we will have adjoining rooms cos i am in for EC Fri to. May see you in reception at 7.00. Mine is booked for 10.30. My follies did a lot of growing and my oestradal was 3000.
Sorry kate you will have to amend the list again.
Jules glad your scan went well. Lots of milk and hot water bottle hugging  
Alisha ...well done on the new job
Sho...how did u get on today at WN.......i didnt see you
Elly...when youve finished i have a few doors here that could do with a new coat of gloss.....is Chris back yet
Karen...oh i wish i was coming....i Love Arsenal...and will be cheering them on tonight...how did u manage that......have fun jackin up in the loos....COME ON YOU GOONERS
Caro...great news on getting your appointment...not long
Cheesy....hope Neve is feeling better soon....more pics PLEASE
Minow...i cant wait to get out in the garden, 
Emma.......i was into Boy George big time....but i am an oldie
Hatser...enjoy your CD, i keep falling asleep listening to it
beanie...i remember Go West to.......when do u start stimms is it Mon
Sorry if i have forgot anyone...Luv ya all xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - Well done on your fab follies!!! Nice to know I'll have a 2ww buddy. Hopefully will see you in reception then.... Does everyone get their own room or is there a multi bay ward? Showing my ignorance now!! No idea what my oestradiol was!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

I am soooooooo tired I could sleep right now but want to see that size zero programme and in the middle of boiling some eggs for dh's sarnies tomorrow...egg mayo for him

Haster    you have a point there with your 'slapper' comment, but Em's on drugs so just humour her    Hope your af arrives soon and have hope you manage to relax whilst listening to the cd. You'll feel stupid at first but once you get over that you'll be ok    

Wildcat - not how could I guess that you would be into Rock  

Kerry - its all private so you get your own room with tv and bathroom, its not the ritz but it beats the nhs big time

Emma - sorry i missed your call again    dh ran me a bath for when I got home from work so jumped right in and sat reading my book.  You can come visit me in my suite on Monday  

Ali - yayyyyyyyy well done you.  I am so pleased for you and can't believe you've over taken me and you started after me     Will pop in and see ya when I come for my scan on Friday  

Kate - Oh didn't know you was only 31...how come you was into wham then    to be honest I thought they were all about at the same time cause I was into all of them...including culture club, duran duran etc etc

Minow - hope you found some inspiration for dinner

Sho - hope you got on ok today with MrR

Jules - good luck for your scan on friday, what time are you there  

Right off to mash some eggs...yawn yawn


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - thought we would get private rooms but so many people have said they've met up on EC day, I have visions of everyone wandering the corridors now?    

Last jabs all done so none tomorrow   DH is more excited about the fact that he will get a sandwich and a cup of tea after all 'his' hard work than anything else   He doesn't realise I plan to make him my slave for a few days, it's too good an opportunity to miss!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- hope you enjoyed your footie match 

Kt- I am lucky too in that my dh doesn't watch the footie either  lucky us eh!

Just for your info, I was not really into wham or Bros. Iwas much more rootsie than that although I did go through a stage of liking New Kids, or was it just Jordan Knight I fancied  

And my dh's uncle looks like the lead singer from Go West  

fingers- Go West didn't sing Alberquerque  that was Prefab Sprout ?  Go West sang Cll me, We close our eyes, and all that stuff. There were two men in the group. Congrats on finishing all your jabs. You must be excited now 

Minow- Jesus!!  Abba. you need to get with it  What happened to your youth? 

Jules-hope the scan goes ok on Friday and that those follies get a move on  

Ali- I  didn't see you either. I was in there around 4.  Great news on your e/c and that though 

Hi Hatster, Alisha, Monkey, Barney, Caro, Piglet, Oskira and everyone else out there

As for me, it went quite well. I told him about my concerns; basically that there is now no discernable reason why we haven't gotten pregnant even though it was at Hammersmith. I asked him if he could see where they had gone wrong and basically the answer was nowhere.  So we discussed steroids, asprin, heparin, blastocyst transfer, assisted hatching, PGD, chromosome testing and everything else under the sun, and I am now happy and confident about going forward with this next cycle. Also, I am now joining NVH on Metformin which I am pleased about and my cycle has been altered a bit to fit in with where I want it to be and we have agreed on the best way to proceed for me. As you can understand, after 3 failed attempts, I am not about to go into this blindly or with blind faith that all doctors have your best interest at heart. I;'m a believer in stating your case, especially when you're paying. But I am more confident and got answers to questions and  I know that if this is going to work for us anywhere it will be here. So fingers crossed that this is the last time I'll have to go through this god forsaken process to get a baby  If this works, I won't be doing it again. I have definitely had enough.

I am now on baby sure exactly what its for given the circumstances, but I'm happy to help out. Means I have an extremely busy day on tomorrow, so probably won't make it on here til late on in the day.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ali - great news     cant believe you have overtaken everyone! good luck for friday   

Sho - your appt sounds like it went really well - glad you feel happier about it all  

tash - you were right - nearly started to   at the bit about the golden light in my ovaries but managed to control it!

anyone watching size zero? dont know how shes doing it


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Trust you to pull me up Sho   Someone at work was on about Prefab Sprout and I was talking to you lot about Go West and got muddled - personally I blame it on the drugs!! I meant the one that goes " I'll get over you I know I will, I'll pretend my ships not sinking and I tell myself I'm over you, coz I'm the king of wishful thinking" I think it was in Pretty Woman wasn't it? Pete and Richard were really nice guys anyway and we didn't have to camp out on their doorstep!!  

Anyway hon - glad your appt went well with Mr R and that you are feeling positive about This cycle.

oh BTW Emma - Mr R is doing my EC


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok...it's 1.15am     
Anyone up ?

We went to bed, and after about 30mins of trying to get to sleep, I suddenly decided that a small amount of discomfort I was feeling had now turned into BIG discomfort!!!  
I've just worked out in my diary that I must be ovulating. I have always had very mild twingy feelings around day 14'ish, but this is more like period pain this time!! (I just worked out it is day 14). I had ICSI in Dec/Jan so my ovaries are probably still complaining about producing an egg after recently being stabbed!!!!
Has anyone else found that they had pain around ovulation in the months following tx?
I am due to start DR for my nx tx next week, so I hope it goes!!

Anyway, I tried slipping out of bed stealth-like and only made it half way aroud the bed before DH woke up and said....whatsup..u ok?
I never manage it!! A nuclear bomb could go off and I'd stay asleep, but I wake DH by silently slipping out of bed!!! lol

I'm downstairs now, awaiting paracetamol to kick in, hoping someone out there in FF land is also up..........

Hellllooooooooooooooooo xx

Ang xxx  

PS...Right, it's now 2.55am, so am off to the spare bed now as not to wake DH. Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Angie-You were up very late   i do feel when i ovulate but not enough to wake me up  

Minow-pmsl   Abba, now i like Abba dont get me wrong but not as a child  

Sho-Well done on the appt   glad to hear you have all your questions asked..so whats he doing differently apart from met   come on stop being secretive  

Kerry-Bet he is thinking of me when he collects your eggs  

Hatster-Think of the words i v f   what is the lady going on about when she is saying that  

Tash-Shame you didnt drown in your bath lady   

Hello to everyone else

in the shower for me then off to a meeting   i watched that programme last night poor Louise i felt sorry for her i would of keeled over on that treadmill


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better this morning Angie.  I expect you are still asleep (well I hope so anyway).  
I also now suffer some period type pain when I ovulate which I never had before treatment so you're not alone.  Pants isn't it.  It was bad enough when it was just once a month!  

Ali - great news that things are moving so quickly for you.  EC tomorrow, yipeeee  .  Hope it all goes well.  Can't believe that you and Fingers will be there at the same time.  At least you won't get bored waiting around.  I'm hoping for an FET so no stimms for me this time   .  I start down regs tomorrow.  Can't believe that I'm getting excited about injecting myself with blunt needles  

Good luck to you too Fingers, I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow.  Enjoy your drug free day today.    

Karen, did you manage to do your injection ok at the football ground last night?  Shame Arsenal lost but hope you had a good time.

Tash, sorry I didn't get a chance to reply back to you yesterday.  I didn't do much either last night although my friend came round to give me another massage which was loooooovely. Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep and are feeling a bit less tired today - not long to go now.  

Sho, really glad that your meeting went well with Mr Riddle and that you feel positive about this go.  Do you have a date to start?

Morning Emma, have fun at your meeting.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sho - Really glad that you got some answers and that you are feeling more confident goinginto this cycle.  Will keep everything crossed that this is your time, you bloody deserve it as to do all the ladies on here   

Ali - brillinat news about your follies - well done you! Poor Gooners  .  I work for Friends Reunited who are now part of ITV and they are on the Arsenal board.  The directors box was amazing - free bar and fanastic food andthen you go outside to sit on leather seats with arms and they give you a little blanket for your knees!  Loftus Road and a manky burger will never seem the same again now!


Angie - hope you are feeling more comfortable now 

Emma - You ignore them love - I'm 31 and I was in to Bros so I must have been young for my age too    

PMSl laughing at you lot quoting the CD - some of it is quite funny ... I find myself saying it in my head I know it that well now  

Well, fortunatley the loos were quite posh so was okay to inject there - made a bit of a mess of it again though.  For some reason I seem to have trouble getting all the liquid out - I get so much and then it seems to go back in again.  I think I only had about 3/4 of what I should have had last night so I'm a bit worried now,  Will get dp to do it from now on, hopefully it wont make too much difference if it is only one night


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - metallica and kiss!! I think I'm still in that phase although I was a Guns N Roses fan not kiss, I have interviewed James Hetfield from Metallica though - that was fun!

Ali - once I'm done here NO MORE PAINTING!!! I dont' think I could make a career out of this.

Nvh - MrW has egg mayo sarnies today too! 

Sho, glad your appointment went well, at least you know where you are heading now!

Angie - I get sharp pains around ovulation, I always have had. I also find that during sex it gets very tender inside which is very annoying!  NOt enough to wake me up though, you might want to call woking and ask their opinion?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Girls.

Just wanted to wish Kerry and Ali good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope it goes really well.

Beanie - good luck for your jabbing tomorrow  

Angie - hope you are feeling better. I once woke up and passed out from Ov pain. Really don't know why - I usually just get the odd twinge.

Not much news from me. I'm about to Ov and I'm finding it agonising not actually "trying" this month coz I read on the WN notes they recommend you don't have unprotected sex the month you start your DR drugs (QM said we can try but I trust WN more!!). Do you all follow that instruction?? Feels like missing my last chance to avoid IVF... (but then I have really given my body plenty of opportunity for that!).

Caro


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Caro

I think they tell you not to have unprotected sex as there is a small possibility that you might ovulate while stimming and if there was sperm in there with multiple eggs you could end up with sextuplets or something!  I ovulated early on my 1st cycle (only by a few hours) although I don't have any tubes so no chance for me to get pg naturally!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mornng all

Caro - I don't ever use protection, I figure whats the point and if I do fall pg naturally then I definately won't be complaining .

Beannie - hope you enjoyed your massage.  I looked forward to jabbing to but the novelty soon wears off...it bloody hurt last night  

Karen - leave the jabs to dh from now on I think...glad the loos were nice enough to shoot up in and you didn't feel like a junkie  

Angie - Poor you have those bad ov pains...I never suffer from them myself, In fact I don't have a clue when i'm ovulating.  Hope you're still tucked up in bed catching up on some Zzzzzzzz's

Kerry - enjoy your drug free day, can't believe dh is looking forward to his sarnie tomorrow, make sure he washes he hands though  

Sho - great news on your meeting and glad you feel more   welcome to the metformin club but a bit of advice...start with half a tablet and work your way up to 3.  It took ages for my body to settle down and don't be surprised if you end up with the squits    and take them after food.

Ali - hope you managed to stay away for your last jabs last night....enjoy your drug free night.  Bet you feel like there is something missing, I always do after I stop jabbing.

Emma - obviously I didn't drown   

Wildcat - egg mayo sarnie's are lovely    sounds like you are paint-exhausted....I don't know how people do it for a living  

Well I struggled this morning to find something that fits and doesn't show my belly this morning    God knows what I am going to wear tomorrow but just glad its my last day at work.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for thinking of me Caro.

I also find it very frustrating having to have protected sex the month of treatment - seems ridiculous don't it but there must be a reason I suppose.  I would just worry that if a miracle did happen that the drugs might damage the baby and I couldn't bear the thought of that.

Sorry to hear that you are bloated Tash, not too much longer to go now though  

Hi Wildcat, glad to hear that the painting is almost done.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beannie  - I heard that the buserilin doesn't cause harm but not sure about the stimms...i've only heard of people falling pg
during de-regs though.  I just hope my stomach goes down after ec cause if it stays like this i'm in trouble


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning,

Well I had an eventually evening yesterday I had a call from my sister at about 9pm as she has had a non stop period for the last 2 months and we all keep nagging her to got the GP's well last night ot got so heavy she was going through sanitary products in less than 5 minutes so she called the emergency doc and they told her to get herself to A&E so I had to go over and pick up Ben (15 weeks old) and I ended up keeping him for the night so I am now sat here in my office working with him asleep - just - in a musically swing chair - who said people cant have kids and work!  So my sister was discharged at the early hours and thyey reckon she is allergic to her new pill and that is causing the bleeding and they have given her a prescription that she has had to go back to the hospital now to get to stop the bleeding as apparently she cant dispense a hospital prescription at a normal chemist ! 

So good job nothing serious but good practice again for me I surpose especially getting up at 4.30am for a night feed and then still being at my office desk by 9.30am I am impressed with myself. - lucky he is such as easy child ! -

Sho great news on your apt with Mr R, and as Tash says build up those Metformin slowly otherwise you will have a great weight loss plan but wont be able to leave the bathroom!

Caro great news on your apt too

Kerry and Ali, good luck for tomorrow girls, how exciting too more PUPO girls come Monday.

Emma you cheeky mare!. you are soo funny when you are on your drugs! 

Beanie and Angie hope you are both feeling better today

So who else is in on Friday for scans then?

Elly glad the painting is all done now, our carpets are now down and it is starting to feel like home again, apart from we have so many little bits to do, like cutting in the wall and ceiling paint but on bits we cant reach, painting the doors - we ran out of time so we will have to take those off and do them outside - come on good weather!

Helllllllloooo to all you lovely girls, I have forgotton what other personals I was going to say now!

Anyone seen or heard from Pots?

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - what a night you've had    glad there is nothing seriously wrong with your sister and I hope these drugs manage to sort her out.  Bet it was lovely having your little nephew to look after but not so lovely with waking up at 4.30am    I reckon you should be in for an early night    ahhhh bless him sleeping next to you.  Shhhhhh don't speak to loud


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey - where is everyone


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Karen - I did a lot of wildcat's injections and found the same thing - there's a certain amount of pressure seems to build up in the drug bottles which sucks the contents out as soon as you suck it up the syringe!

I found two ways to deal with it:

1. Pull a little air into the syringe before you stick it in the Buserilin etc then inject everything into the bottle and it fills itself(!)

2. When you pull all the liquid into the syringe hold the plunger in place with a well-placed thumb - it should stop it flooding back out again.

All in all the injections were a total learning experience - I reckon I could inject anyone with anything now. Losing a little of the liquid shouldn't be a problem, I seem to remember Mr Riddle or one of the nurses saying the doses are higher then required to deal with instances where the "patient" can't get at all the fluid but we were almost obsessive about getting every last single drop 

The number one rule however is make sure it's only you that injected, once confidence sets in, you whirl the damned needle around like a majorette on crack and it's all too easy to stick it in yourself      

MrW


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr W you do make us all laugh with your stories  

Thanks Tash I think you might be right as my car has to be in the garage in weybridge early tomorrow at 8am as I have only just found out it should of had its first MOT a week ago, you would think they would write to me and let me know wouldnt you, I brought it from new and havent had to have a car MOT'd for 10 years how am I to remember something like that especially at the moment ! Good job I havent been stopped eh!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry good news you have Mr R tomorrow for EC as I had Mr C first time and he got 5 eggs out of 17 follies and 2nd time I had Mr R and he got 9 eggs from 13 follies go go Mr R - however I did feel really battered and bruised second time so I reckon Mr R really has a good old route and rummage


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Afternoon all

Well dramatic day for me so far....well bit dramatic. Had some blood taken this morning and then fainted whilst driving home. Thankfully I realised I felt odd and was able to pull over before I fainted. Bashed my head on the stearing wheel though. Heavy traffic, lots of pedestrians and no one stopped to see if I was ok....great eh! Actually relieved coz it would have been a bit embarassing.
Made it home in the end and have had some sweet tea and a sit down so feeling better now but not up to doing much.

Has anyone met the new consultant by they way?

Brain like a sieve but I know ec's are in the offing so     all.

lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - OMG thats so dangerous...maybe next time you have blood taken you should mention this...what if you was on the motor way or something    Glad you're all in one piece and safe and sound at home    I've seen the new cons but not actually met him.
Kerry and Ali are going for EC tomorrow and I'm in on Monday.

MrW - I found myself studying every word of your injection tips and I don't know why    My brain is really going mushy, I can't remember anything...I left work yesterday and totally forgot where I parked my car  

Kate - Blimey MOT, I haven't had to get one of those for years cause as you know my company takes care of all that    I wouldn't expect a reminder just from a garage but as you bought it from new, I would have thought it would have been a part of their after care service.


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a quick note to wish all of you who are EC Fri/Mon     . Hopefully loads of BFPs coming soon!

Sorry no personals as I am feeling a bit rough  

Os


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG Minow, I'm glad to hear you are okay.  You poor thing though, that could have been so dangerous.  Did you have much blood taken?  Take care of yourself and definitely don't do too much this afternoon.

Glad your sister is okay Kate.  Sounds like you have everything in order with regards to your nephew - all good practice eh  

Hope you feel better soon Os.

Hi Mr Wildcat, good explanation - I also read it very carefully too Tash, you can never have enough tips although I usually get DH to do my injections too.  The thought of injecting myself is too scarey (I hate needles) but at the start of treatment I try to watch him injecting me which gets me used to it and then within a few days I can do it myself.  Mad I know!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Kerry and Ali-Good luck tomorrow, Ali i will pop in to say hello before my scan...kerry if you want me to pop in to see you just let me know  

MrW-The thumb trick works i have always done that too so then put the top on the syringe i think Karens just thick or stupid   

Minow-glad to hear you got home in one piece how scary  

Kate-Ahhh glad your sis is ok and little Ben is behaving himself, glad you think im funny when im on drugs as i dont   

Tash-How are you chicken laying any eggs lately  

Oskira-You still puking honey  

Wildcat-Glad the painting has finished  

Hello to everyone else, my eyes are burning im soooo tired   and my ovaries are killing so im hoping i dont have 5000 follicles tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

Sorry I haven't made it so far today. I have been on babysitting duty while my friend went for her scan. Unfortunately it has only confirmed what we already knew. Needless to say she is very upset. Luckily she has her little one to distract her. 

Ange- I have always had ovulation discomfort, but it has worsened since tx. Not anywhere as bad as you seem to have it. I think you're probably right about your ovaries complaining about the rough treatment they have had. Hope it doesn't last long hun

Beanie- can't believe it has come round so quickly for you. Good luck with your jab tomorrow  I start d/regs the 22/23 of March. Not long now  

Wildcat-  I'd help you with the painting,but I'm allergic to it 

NVH- Yes I will be asking you loads of things about the old metformin  I'm on two a day, so I'm obviously not as bad as you. I took my first one this morning and so far it has been fine. touch wood. Did you get bad symptoms straight away? Obviously I have to watch my carbs, but apparently I'm alright on my low GI diet, just got to watch the fruit i have. I will be quizzing you though  Oh, did you notive the benfits straight away, or did it take a while?

KT- sorry to hear about your sister. I never got on with the pill. I had dark patches on my skin, pins and needles, headaches weight gain, not to mention the fact that I had normal smears all my life, then two months after the pill I had an abnormal one. My mom had the same thing years ago when she went on it. For me, I would never touch the thing in the future. Obviusly we are unlikely to ever get pregnant naturally, but you know what I mean. I hope she gets better soon.  I forgot you were in the metformin club as well. maybe it was because you don't stick to it  anyway, did you carry on taking it all the way through your cycle.? I meant to ask MrR but I forgot.

By the way, I can tell you (because mr R was my gynae before IVF) that he can be a bit rough down below. I remember thinking he was going to shove a swap up into my throat once when he was doing my colposcopies  I am glad I will be totally out of it for e/c with him. At Hammersmith you are under, but not fully out. just dozy

Mr W- are you tryiing to tell us that you did infact inject your self with some of Wildcats drugs 

minow- glad you were able to pull over before you killed yourself  i haven't met him, but I believe the name is Brook. Not one that I recognise from Hammersmith, so that may have been a rumour.

Emma- sorry your ovaries are hurting you. It will be all over soon. Have you got some arnica? I think you might need it for e/c

hi to everyone else


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

How very dare you Emma  .  And I thought you were going to be nicer once on stimms   

Thank you for your altogether much nicer/helpful response Mr Wildcat .  Will try as you suggested tonighted - I'm glad to hear that I hopefully haven't made too much difference.

Beanie - I am so sorry, I must have missed your post when i posted earlier.  Had a great time last night thanks, although I don't think I'll be defecting to Arsenal any time soon!  Good luck for your jabs tomorrow   

Kate - glad your sis is okay - it must have been lovley having your little nephew all night.  And the getting up early will be good practise  

Minow - that must have been scary - glad you are okay.  Has it happened before?

Good luck to Kerry and Ali for tommorrow   

Also to Emma, Tash, Jules and anyone else who is getting scanned


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for putting my mind at ease girls about Mr R   Seriously I had prepared myself for discomfort just hope it's not too bad!! As long as he gets plenty of juicy eggies out don't suppose I'll care!!

Emma - I'm not that good with GA, so may not be up to visitors!! What time are you there?

Minow - did you feel faint straight after blood. Take care of yourself honey, thank god you stopped the car.

sho - sorry your friend had m/c confirmed, I'm sure she is very appreciative of your support.

Kate - sorry to hear about your sister - glad she is OK though. Get used to those 4am feeds


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

QUCIK FUNNY FOR YOU LADIES  


I walked into a public toilet where I found two cubicles, of which onewasalready occupied. So I entered the other one, closed the door, droppedmytrousers and sat down. A voice came from the cubicle next to me: "Hello mate, how are youdoing?" I thought it a bit strange but not wanting to be rude I replied "Yeah,nottoo bad thanks." After a short pause, I heard the voice again "So, what are you up tomate?" Again I answered; somewhat reluctantly it must be said. Unsure what tosay,I replied "Umm, just having a quick poo... How about yourself?" I then heard the voice for the third time ..... "Sorry mate, I'll have to call you back. I've got some d*ckhead in thebognext to me answering everything I say."


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Im there at 9.10am so can pop in before if you like   Ali asked me to see her with her paper pants on so im looking forward to it  

Karen-Sorry   

Sho-I agree Mr R is rough i couldnt walk for days after e/c i even didnt want e/t i was sooooo sore  

Cheesy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy  that actually happened to someone I know   But the bloke was talking to his wife


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I'm down to have EC about 830.. so I'll be out for the count by then. Is Ali going to show you her paper knickers then  

Please don't tell me that about Mr R!! I though he was the Demi God of EC?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-I had 26 follies though   he managed to collect 22 eggs though..i did say to him did you have a bad night and take it out on me


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I have about 8 follies with possibility of another 5 which were nearly there yesterday so not as many as you. Maybe he was just getting his revenge for you stalking him


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts girls. It was pretty scarey I have to admit, thankfully I wasn't bombing it down the motorway at the time or it could have been very different.
I felt ok straight after the bloods (yep they did take a lot) so it was probably about 10 - 15 minutes later or so I guess.
DH making me lie on the osfa and watch tv.....tough life I know. I do have to teach later but not till quite late so sure I'll be full of beans by then. 
I have very low blood pressure so can faint when I stand up too quickly etc but not normally sitting on my backside in the car  

Back to the sofa with a cupa now I think.

Have fun at the ec party that sounds like it's going to happen.....prizes for the most imaginitive wearing of the paper nicks!

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow take care of yourself and no more driving after bloods being taken how much did they take from you?

Kerry you will be fine, I am the same with GA, they normally keep me in longer as my Blood Pressure really drops the first time whilst in recovery some machine did a lot of beeping one of the nurses came running over and then injected me with something and then the panic subsided, but dont worry you are in safe hands and they are really good you wont believe how quick it all is, if you look at the clock as they are injecting you with anisethic (sorry cant spell) and then look at the clock when you come round in recovery and you will find its only been about 20-30 mins!.

Have fun, and then Tash on Monday too and then a few more next week we are going to have PUPO city next week!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start March
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Minow March
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR due to start 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR due on 22nd March

DownRegging









Hatster Started DR 28th February

Stimming









Fingersarecrossed Egg Collection Friday 9th
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC Friday 9th
NVH EC 12th Mar
Jules77 EC due 14/3
Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

 2WW PUPO !! 









 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Im not stalking him...im fighting HIM off


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - I typed this realllly slowly so you could keep up (also big spaces under the words so you can follow with a finger   )



Minow - Thank goodness you managed to stop the car. No fun when you're driving and feel iffy!!



fingers - Good luck!! Bear in mind it's not quantity, it's quality that counts - we didn't get many eggs but we did get Matthew from one of them   Wildcats have their fingers crossed .. for fingers ...


MrW


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a quick note to say good luck to Ali and Fingers for ec tomorrow and to Tash for ec on Monday. 

Hello to everyone else - especially those on dregs or stims.

Not much to report from my end - as you can imagine things are quiet round our house at the moment - funeral is on Wednesday so just supporting dh lots at the moment.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Monkey hope all goes well on Wednesday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- I hope the funeral isn't too awful.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

You're forgiven Emma  (I think you had a point actually)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey I go into a meeting for a bit and you all come out of the wood work  

Monkey - thanks and hope all goes well on Weds  

MrW - I meant that I was reading every word with interest even though I don't need tips cause i'm clever    although dh does fill my syringes up most of the time.  Never done a menopur myself but done loads of buserilin.  I just keep filling it right up and pushing it all back in the bottle until I am in control of the damn thing  

Sho - I am only on 2 mets a day and take them both together.  You know MrC he is carbo concious and just said 3 tabs but my acu guy said that that is way too much dose for my body.  To be honest I didn't really notice anything different apart from a runny botty, but its all good now.  I get mine from my gp.

Emma - if I could lay eggs I would, I can't wait to get them out of me now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Hope all goes well as can be expected on weds


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwwww, u are all so lovely, x
Thanks for your replies to my 2am ramblings lol 

I feel fine now (and usually don't have that problem), it must have just been my ovaries releasing an egg, and I suppose it is only natural for them to protest about doing some work after being pierced and prodded not long ago.

I'm just back from Woking after picking up my Buserilin and needles (saw Ann). It was dead, we only bumped into one couple doing the same thing (by the look of their Nuffield bag). Last time I was there it was packed!!!

I hope you are all well, isn't it a lovely sunny day. Makes a nice change.

I just wanted to thank you all, as it was so nice to come back on here this morning to see the replies to my msg. I don't know who I expected to be up at 2am??   

Catch u all later, love Ang xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Monkey, thinking of you both. Hope wed goes as well as it can. 

I think ours is on Monday although it's still to be confirmed as dh's mum is Australia at the moment and it was her mum that died.

Take care of each other
Minow x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for your messages - Minow, I am sorry for your loss too. One thing we are both grateful for is that we weren't on holiday when it happened. It can't be nice to have to fly back from Australia after that news. Hope Monday goes well for you all.

I am going to be speaking/reading on dh's behalf at the funeral - not looking forward to that and won't be able to look at dh as if he is crying that is bound to set me off.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Monkey - hope Wednesday goes as well as these things can.  

Minow - ditto for Monday  

Mr W - thanks so much for your good thoughts - I know it is quality over quantity but I think these drugs are responsible for stressing over things you have no control over.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home

Kerry-Good luck tomorrow  

Ali-Good luck tomorrow but i will pop in and see you   

Good luck to everyone having scans


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye Em - good luck for tomorrow, hope there's not too many follies in there


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingers - up North we call it "going doolally"


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Just popped on here really quickly to say......

Ali and Fingers good luck for your egg collections tomorrow, hope you both get lots of juciy ripe eggs, will keep everything crossed for you as always         

Emsy hope you havent too many eggs tomorrow my lovely and all is ok.   

My right ovary is having some twinges already  

If i have missed anyone having scans tomorrow, sorry and lots of    and   for you all!
Take care all... will catch up with you guys monday as im going away for a long weekend.

Love Bendybird


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

call ot going doolally down South too!!

have a great weekend Bendy ....

Talk to you all later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to say good luck to all the ladies at woking tomorrow for EC and scans


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off home now.... have a good weekend bendy.

Good luck good luck good luck


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck for EC tomorrow Ali and Fingers.  Will be thinking of you both and I hope you get lots of nice juicy eggs  .

Will also be thinking of you on Wednesday too Monkey and you on Monday Minow.  Hope they both go as well as these things can.

Hope you're scan goes well tomorrow Emma and that you have just the right number of follicles.  How many are you hoping for?

There is so much going on that I've forgotten if anyone else is in tomorrow (and I can't even blame the drugs yet! hehe).  Well if there is anyone at Woking tomorrow, then good luck.  I think Jules might be so good luck to you if I've got that right  

Glad you managed to pick up your drugs okay Angie.  Those carrier bags are a complete give away aren't they!  

Enjoy your long weekend Bendy - have fun  

Night Tash.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Have a nice weekend honey good luck for your scan monday  

Beanie-I just hope i havent got as many as last time as there were going to cancel my tx   Good luck for your jab tomorrow night  

Good luck to Kerry and Ali   

And Tash,Jules,Me and anyone else having scans tomorrow


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

About to start you a new thread, so any posts can you copy them first just in case?

I will then catch up on your news!!!!


Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok, this way to your new home ladies >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87454.0


----------

